# Hemangiosarcoma - my Cuddy Buddy



## Cuddysmom

Oh, here's a picture of the 'sick' puppy patient!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pudden

so sorry to hear it and I have no words to make you feel better about it.

Just love on him and spend the best time you have left.

Big hug to ya both!


----------



## CharlieBear80

I'm so, so sorry. There really are no words, just know you aren't alone.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so very sorry for Cuddy's dx - he is beautiful!!

Love him kindly and let him go gently when it is time. You can ... for him. He needs you now, perhaps more than he did at any other time in his life. Some say they don't know, I believe they do and knowing you are there for him on his final journey will help him.

You will know when it is time - it may be a vacant look in the eyes, a knowing, a stillness - you will know and you may not know how you know --- or -- Buddy himself may make the final decision to spare you. Try to stay in the moment with him.

Holding you both in my thoughts.


----------



## cgriffin

I am so sorry for the prognosis. 
Having lost four dogs to Hemangiosarcoma, I can only say: spoil him rotten, enjoy every minute with him, keep telling him that you love him, spend as much time with him as you can and lots of cuddles. 

Sadly, you will know when he takes a turn for the worse and it will be a fast downhill spiral. 

I wish you so much more time and joy with Cuddy.


----------



## gold4me

Your Cuddy is very handsome. There really are no words to make things better. We had the exact same thing happen to our Pete. The only thing I can tell you is think like Cuddy, live for today and enjoy today. Take pictures, snuggle, kiss his sweet head and live for the moment. In time, when it is his time, you will know. I will keep you both in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Jennifer1

I remember with Bear, everytime I walked through the door I wondered what I would walk in on. Everytime I opened the door and she was there wagging her tail, it made my day.

As others have said, you will know when it's time.


----------



## lhowemt

I am so so sorry. We had 1.5 weeks with our Hazel after diagnosis (cardiac hemangioma). You know what I regret? FEAR. being afraid of when I lose her. I wish I had been better at embracing every glorious day that I had with that angel. That is my advice to you. You have some time, TRULY enjoy it. Set the fear aside and come home from work every day and waking every morning to find him and share more time! Look at him each morning and decide for the day. If today is not time, set that concern adide for the day and don't revisit iy until the next morning. I know this is tough advice....

Have you researched the Yunnan med for stopping bleeds? It sounds intriguing to me.

Best wishes, enjoy him dearly.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wilbur'sDad

What an adorable boy! Cherish every moment with him. We lost our first boy to that nasty disease so suddenly. He completely covered it up not showing anything and we didn't have a clue until he collapsed one day. We rushed him to the emergency vet and they stabilized him. He was as frisky and happy as normal then, but they sent us to a specialist who came in on his day off to check him out and give us the sad news. We all somehow 'knew' it was time and I think you and Cuddy will know when that time arrives. It's all about that special and almost mystical relationship so many of us have with our dogs. My thoughts, prayers and encouragement are with you and Cuddy. (I second everything gold4me said above - I regretted not having taken more pictures of him then and now have taken hundreds, if not thousands, of my new boy and girl  )


----------



## lhowemt

We had a professional photographer come over when we found out Hazel was terminal. Best idea I have ever had.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thanks, everyone! Your support means the world. The old man went to the vet today and we got some Wei Qi and some stasis breaker (herbs) to possibly buy some more months. I've heard good things. And she said low carb, high protein diet, too. I'll try anything as long as he's pain free! 

We had another good day today but she said gums and tongue were pale so she made us go home instead of the park. Boo  We've been playing all day so now I'm going to let him rest while I have a glass of vino! 

And I love the photographer idea! I must do this.


----------



## CharlieBear80

lhowemt said:


> We had a professional photographer come over when we found out Hazel was terminal. Best idea I have ever had.


I second this idea. We had professional photos done of Charlie and Pilot when they were younger and now that Charlie is gone I am beyond grateful to have them.


----------



## Googs

Almost a year and a half ago I lost my Charlie unexpectedly the same type of cancer..tumor on the spleen (but his tumor had ruptured). He collapsed on the sidewalk one morning and after taking him to my regular vet, they suggested taking him to the emergency vet because the X-ray didn't show anything but they knew something wasn't right. After the emergency vet told me what it was and the prognosis, I made the toughest decision of my life and gave poor Charlie peace. According to the emergency vet, they could only prolong Charlie's life for a few months, at best. I questioned myself for a long time in if the decision I made was right and if if gave in too early - although Charlie was already on a pill form of chemotherapy because he had another type of cancer that was diagnosed earlier in the year. 

I totally understand what you are going through and know how hard it is. You will know when it's the right time to give Cuddy peace (and please don't question yourself like I did). We love our four legged friends so much and one of the most unselfish decisions we have to make is knowing when it's their time to let them run free. Cherish the time you still have with sweet Cuddy and give him lots of love!! When times comes, this is a great forum to reach out to for support!


----------



## Cuddysmom

I'm so sorry that a lot of you have advice to give. I'm sending hugs to each one of you. I, hopefully, won't have advice for a very long time. Vet said with the herbs, I "might" get 6 months. Too bad that vet doesn't know that Cuddy, God and I have a deal to at LEAST get him to my May 2015 wedding. He's giving me away! I found this pic in a mag and DIED! 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

Your love for Cuddy truly shines through your words. I am glad to see your last post. Positive, hopeful thoughts of Cuddy making it to your wedding!!:crossfing My thoughts and prayers continue for Cuddy to be one of the lucky ones and outlast what the docs may say!!


----------



## Ashley B

Cuddy would look so handsome in a golden "tux" like the picture. Postive thoughts and many prayers headed your way


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thanks guys! We're having another good day!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

How is Cuddy today?
Look up Reno's thread by Laurie. Reno lasted for 18 months. I don't want to give you false hope since that is not common but sometimes we get one that defies all the odds


----------



## Cuddysmom

How do I look that up? I'm going to try right now

He's...ok today. Threw up BIG TIME before dinner/pill time. Not going to freak out...yet. Just gonna take it easy. No playing, etc. We're at day 25 today! I need some Reno inspiration! 

Thanks, J


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

Here you go
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ogy-breed-standard/98977-reno-has-cancer.html


----------



## HolDaisy

I'm so sorry to hear about Cuddy. It is evident how much you love him, and it's heartbreaking that you are facing this with your special boy. I lost my rottie girl just before Christmas in the space of 2 days. I wish that I had known before so that those last few weeks and days could have been spent making special memories and spoiling her that little bit more. Dogs live in the 'now', they don't think about the future...so live in the moment with Cuddy. Take him to his favourite places, play his favourite games and tell him how much you love him every day.

We're all with you and hoping that you get many, many more days with your handsome boy. Reno's story is a truly inspirational one too to read!


----------



## Cuddysmom

So sorry about your rottie. ;(

Wow, Reno's story was amazing! Almost 2 years. My word!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

Still thinking of you and Cuddy. I hope he had a good day today.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Jennifer- do you think the doc was wrong? Has that ever happened? He's incredible. He's a puppy! Today he grabbed his favorite toy and went wild when I got home! He's energetic, playful and awesome. No, I'm not getting my hopes up but there must be cases of where the docs were wrong. Day 27 and he's GREAT!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

Always makes me happy to read how well Cuddy is doing!!! Keep enjoying!!


----------



## Jennifer1

Enjoy every second of this! I sincerely hope you are one of the lucky ones who get lots more time!


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddysmom*

Cuddysmom

I am so sorry to hear about Cuddy. Enjoy every moment with him and take lots of pictures!

We lost our Snobear, Samoyed, literally overnight to hemangiosarcoma. They did exploratory surgery on him and found cancer on his liver and said that we would be b ack there is a short time to have to put him to sleep, so we said goodbye to Snobear, while he as under anesthesia-he was 10 years old and the picture of health.


----------



## Ljilly28

I am so sorry about Cuddy, but happy he loved his day. Maybe he can have a little piece of steak to cherish today, and some icecream tomorrow. I have lived through hemanigiosarcoma three times, and it somehow dawned on me just none of us know how long we have, and dogs do not fear the future; as long as there is no pain, they just celebrate the now.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

How you doing today? I like the idea of a "glass of vino" while Cuddy takes a rest, maybe I'll ask Rookie if I can do the same. I suppose I should wait to at least noon.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hi friends. 

Cuddy had another great day. The family came over to play with him. It was right at dinner and when they left, I tried to feed him but he just stared at me. I have to assume it was all the treats my nephew gave him. Right?? So the real test will be tomorrow night as in the mornings, he's just a lazy old man and might not munch in the AM. He's kind of breathing heavy right now but that's bc of the excitement, right?? But in walks he's pulling ME instead of me leading like I did before the awful spleen. He's like a 2 year old Stinky Stunk!

Lilly and Karen- hugs to you both. You both went thought this and came out ok. I hope I can too. But I'm not ready yet. I need just a little (LOT) more time. 

Rookiesdad- have all the vino you want. Whenever you want!! This is a hell of a fight we're going through together and we deserve it! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley B

*Picture time!*

It sounds like you two had a great day with family! I hope it was just all of the excitement and treats that caused Mr. Cuddy to skip din din. Maverick pants and breathes a little heavier at night sometimes, which always puts me on edge, but I think it's pretty normal....Especially after a lot of play time. You know your boy best.

Oh, and um.....where are the latest pictures! I recall you reminding me (I needed it) so I am returning the favor/support. Mav says he and cuddy's fans are waiting patiently but looking for some to be posted "stat"


----------



## rbi99

Rookie's Dad said:


> How you doing today? I like the idea of a "glass of vino" while Cuddy takes a rest, maybe I'll ask Rookie if I can do the same. I suppose I should wait to at least noon.


You know what they say, "It's already noon somewhere."!!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thanks for busting me, Ashley! My apologies. Here's our "sick" boy! Yes he's smiling in the first one























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Great pictures, keep it up, glad you had a good day.


----------



## Jennifer1

So handsome!


----------



## Ashley B

Awwwww, cudddyyyyy.....That smile is priceless! big hugs!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I'm so sorry you have to go thru this. It is truly heartbreaking.

Enjoy every day. We lost Our Penny to what we suspect was cardiac hemangio. We noticed symptoms in March but chalked it up to too many horse treats, slowing down with age, etc. We had her until August 14. She lost weight during that time, lost her appetite; it was a struggle to get her to eat. Still didn't know. 3 vets and didn't know.

Finally took her to the e.r. for what I thought was bloat. Heart failure and it was the end.

Looking back on the not knowing and thinking she actually seemed to be better, I think treating her like a healthy dog...that we thought she was...was a blessing. Nothing could have saved her anyway; knowing wouldn't have changed the outcome.

You know how it will end, Cuddy doesn't. Don't worry about too many treats; feed him people food if that's what he wants. Just love him and play, cuddle and love him. You'll know when it's time.


----------



## Cuddysmom

I'm so sorry for your Penny. I can't imagine what you went through. You sound like an amazing mommy!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

Is Cuddy still doing well?


----------



## Cuddysmom

I was signing in to give everyone an update when I saw your notification! 

Visited vet today. She gave him a B +! Everything looks fine. Still on supplements and a high pro low carb diet. He acts great. Pees, poops, plays, runs, the whole nine! We're on day 35 since diagnosis. Hoping these herbs/supplements give him another 3 years! The only bad thing is he's not too interested in food (I'm attributing this to hating eating the pills I try and hide in his bowl) and pale (very) gums. Other than that, he's a rockstar! Not trying to have false hope here, but he's freaking super. 

Thanks for checking in. Here he is on our way home from the vet










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 2golddogs

How wonderful to hear Cuddy is feeling well. That smile on his handsome face is just so precious.


----------



## tennisball

He is sooo handsome and it seems like he's really enjoying his car ride!


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see Cuddy got a good report from the vet. I just love his handsome face!!


----------



## Zuca's mom

I'm sorry you are going through this. He's so adorable. I hate to hear about any puppy being sick. Prayers for you both.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thanks, friends. Have a great weekend!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm happy the vet gave him a good report.
Have you tried green tripe? When bear was getting picky with food it worked miracles. You can get it at most good pet food stores. It comes in a can and should be with the canned food. I just mixed a big spoonful in with her food.


----------



## CharlieBear80

What a sweet sugar face! I'll keep you guys in my thoughts.


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddysmom*



Cuddysmom said:


> I was signing in to give everyone an update when I saw your notification!
> 
> Visited vet today. She gave him a B +! Everything looks fine. Still on supplements and a high pro low carb diet. He acts great. Pees, poops, plays, runs, the whole nine! We're on day 35 since diagnosis. Hoping these herbs/supplements give him another 3 years! The only bad thing is he's not too interested in food (I'm attributing this to hating eating the pills I try and hide in his bowl) and pale (very) gums. Other than that, he's a rockstar! Not trying to have false hope here, but he's freaking super.
> 
> Thanks for checking in. Here he is on our way home from the vet
> 
> View attachment 360809
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So happy for Cuddy's good report! Just love that picture!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Jennifer- this crazy old man is back to attacking his bowl. There's no rhyme or reason with him. CRAZY MUTT!

Thanks Charlie and Karen 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley B

Yay Cudyyyyyyy! I am so happy to read that his appt went well and the he is doing great! But hey there mister, you gotta eat for your momma.....stay strong!


----------



## lhowemt

Mr Cuddy you sure are a handsome guy. Keep eating, living life, and loving your mom. Congrats on how well he is doing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Cuddysmom said:


> Jennifer- this crazy old man is back to attacking his bowl. There's no rhyme or reason with him. CRAZY MUTT!
> 
> Thanks Charlie and Karen
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Very good news! It's great when we know they are feeling good. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddy*

So glad that Cuddy is eating!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending love, good vibes and prayers for your sweet Cuddy Buddy. Many prayers and many good thoughts could make a miracle, members of this forum could tell you that. Now I want you to give your Cuddy Buddy one big gentle hug from me.


----------



## olliversmom

Just seeing this. So glad the last posts are positive!!
Yay for sweet Cuddy today.
What a beauty.


----------



## Cuddysmom

???

Thanks guys. Another great day. It's beautiful outside (finally) and he was out running like a darn fool. And FAST! 

I swear, I think all of your prayers, thoughts and virtual belly rubs are working! Keep it up!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## oakleysmommy

Glad to hear! Keep it up❤ fight fight fight


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Good news is always GREAT news.


----------



## Jennifer1

Glad he had a great day!


----------



## Ellie Kite

Dear Cuddy's Mom, you are not alone - all the posts here and on this site demonstrate that. For me, your words describe exactly how we felt three months ago when we found out our dog, Alfie, has histiocytic sarcoma - it is totally devestating and hard to accept, especially when your dog seems to be well. We are trying to take each day at a time and enjoy all the fun and cuddles we can, while trying hard not to think too far ahead. It is heartbreaking, but the love and joy these wonderful dogs bring to us must surely be worth it. Thinking of you and your sweet dog x


----------



## Cuddysmom

Exactly, Ellie. You nailed it. Sending hugs your way!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

Glad to see Cuddy is feeling so good and outside running around!!


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddy*

Wishing you and Cuddy a Beautiful Day!


----------



## Karen519

*Ellie*



Ellie Kite said:


> Dear Cuddy's Mom, you are not alone - all the posts here and on this site demonstrate that. For me, your words describe exactly how we felt three months ago when we found out our dog, Alfie, has histiocytic sarcoma - it is totally devestating and hard to accept, especially when your dog seems to be well. We are trying to take each day at a time and enjoy all the fun and cuddles we can, while trying hard not to think too far ahead. It is heartbreaking, but the love and joy these wonderful dogs bring to us must surely be worth it. Thinking of you and your sweet dog x


So sorry to hear your Alfie is ill. They give us so much more, than we ever give them!


----------



## Ashley B

more positive thoughts and prayers headed your way! So happy to hear Cuddy is acting like his usual wild man self


----------



## Cuddysmom

It was, Karen. Thank you. It's gorgeous here. In the 80s so of course they're calling for snow overnight. I hope (and I don't) that this is his last snow. He doesn't move so well in it anymore 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddysmom*

Cuddysmom

Hope Cuddy does o.k. in the snow today.
We just got about 5 inches!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Just reading Cuddy's story. I am so happy to see he is feeling good and enjoying life to it's fullest. What a handsome boy he is! He is in the best hands possible, and my prayers go out to him.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you guys, wish you have many great days together.


----------



## HolDaisy

Just to say hi to you and Cuddy. He's such a handsome golden. Wishing you many, many more happy days together!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thanks, friends!! Another good day. I hope I'm not setting myself with false hope but...

Oh we'll. Here's our crazy mutt. Of course we can't watch a show without him trying to take over the night!







. 

And then right now 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

I don't blame the poor guy, he wants to see an action flick!!! The heck with the drama stuff!!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh he's adorable!! I just want to hug him. What an absolute little sweetheart


----------



## Ashley B

Awww, great pictures.....give him a big furry hug for me!


----------



## Cuddysmom

He said "save the hugs. I'll take those nice liver treats mom bought". (Yes, he's rude)

rbi- he prefers bad reality TV. ;(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## oakleysmommy

So glad he's doing great!! He's adorable. Keep fighting miracles do happen. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm glad he's doing so well!
Give him a liver treat for me, and sneak in a chin scritch!


----------



## Ashley B

Well we'll well Mr cuddy, then you'll have to ask your mom for the extra liver treat....you are more than worth it so I hope she gives you one on my behalf (or 2!)


----------



## Cuddysmom

You guys are spoiling him. That's enough! He has to keep his girlish figure! 

Here he is enjoying "girls" night tonight. Spoiled brat, I tell ya 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Ok. Sorry. Another one. Spoiled brat









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

Isn't spoiled in our owners manual as one of our duties as a parent of a golden?!


----------



## Cuddysmom

You're right. Page 4 paragraph 5


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Reality shows are out, have Cuddy watch a couple of past shows of Jack Baur from the series 24, he won't ever look back.....................GUARANTEED!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddy*

Cuddy's pictures are wonderful. He's spoiled like every other Golden!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Rotten, Karen. You forgot rotten. Literally! I'm seriously going to my fourth store to find his favorite liver. Only the best will do. He'll turn up his nose otherwise!

He loooooves Jack Bauer! But he misses Tony Alameda 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finn's Fan

Cuddy, that chin resting on your momma's thigh is perhaps a move that's worked for you in the past?  There is not such thing as a spoiled rotten golden retriever; it's simply their due, says the mom of a rescued golden with a dog bed in almost every room of the house......


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thanks, Finn

Ok. Darn. Here's my update. Morning started out great. A little tug of war then a ride to Petco. He was a crazy man in there. The lady asked if he could have a treat and he did. Was fine for the rest of the errands. Got home and he had a massive throw up session. Like a mountain high and a dinner plate size. An hour later, again. An hour later, again but more watery. Then again but more watery. Just laying around. We just got back in and he immediately crouched to go poop and I wondered, what's even left in there? It was not solid at all. But he Cleary has control of his bowels since he waited until we got outside. After the poop he just stood there. Staring. I called him but it was like he didn't hear me. Gums have been incredibly pale all day. Worst I've seen. Watching him now and he's breathing pretty slow. Is that bc he's resting and trying to sleep? Thoughts?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

Ok...this is not what I wanted to see tonight. I am sorry Cuddy is having a bad night. I hope he is just a little wore out from getting sick. The pale gums do worry me. Has he wanted any water after being sick? I would watch him closely and check with his vet as soon as you can. Does his belly feel bloated anywhere?


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yes he's been drinking a little. Still begging for food. Belly feels ok. I'm so confused 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dfer

So sorry for what you are going through .... I know how tough it is.

Take some solace in the fact that you know - and that you still have some time to love on him. I know it's not the prognosis that you wanted - but you still have some time left - enjoy every second.


----------



## SandyK

I would just keep food on the bland side for a little bit to let his tummy settle. Glad he has been drinking a little. Hopefully something just upset his stomach today.:crossfing


----------



## Ashley B

I am so sorry to hear Cuddy had a tough end to a good day. I too hope it was just something he ate....or maybe a build up of a few things he ate and something like the petco treat just "pulled the plug out." 

I am no expert but I would think the fact that he is asking for food after everything he got rid of is a good sign. Staying hydrated is also key, sounds like he is drinking. 

I hope you two have a better day tomorrow. Give your vet a call first thing....There are a few things you can do if his stomach is still uneasy (like Rx and/OTC meds, withholding food for a bit (torture!), keep water to 1/4 cup at a time, bland diet to ease him back in). 

Keep us posted.....I am thinking of you guys


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thanks guys

He woke me up today with a toy in his mouth. I thought it was a good sign. As soon as we got outside, he had diarrhea. I've never seen that before. He waited all night, poor guy. I have meetings today so I had to leave him. I left a note for the fiancé to call the vet as soon as it opens. I left him and told him to be a good bot until mom can get home this afternoon. God, I hate leaving him like that! Please think good thoughts for my boy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh, and no dinner last night or breakfast this AM


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley B

You guys are definitely in my thoughts today. Sounds like he may need something to settle his stomach. I hope the vet can help with that. Let us know how he is doing when you can.


----------



## rbi99

Goes without that I am very sorry to hear about this temporary setback. Sure hope the vet figures this all out and it is just a bump in the road.


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm sorry he is having a rough time.
Do you have any yunnan baiyo? 
I would for sure ask the vet for some anti-nausea meds for him. I think my vet had Bear on pepsid.


----------



## wjane

Sending prayers for you and Cuddy and hope he's feeling better soon. Chicken broth used to help my girl and Pepcid. Hugs to you both - I know how hard this if for you.


----------



## Ashley B

Just checking in....how is Cuddy doing? Hope he is feeling better? Mav says he'll donate a nugget or 2....


----------



## SandyK

Also just checking in to see how Cuddy is doing. I was glad to see he was happy and greeted you with a toy this morning. I hope he is feeling better!!:crossfing


----------



## HolDaisy

I also wanted to check to see how Cuddy is doing. Sorry to hear that he had a rough night the other night. It sounds to me like it was something he ate, and the fact that you'd said the lady in the pet store gave him a treat maybe a new treat combined with the car journey home made him feel a little nauseous. I know if Sammy has something different like a treat or a different chew it'll upset his tummy overnight. Hope that Cuddy is doing a little better anyway, sending him big hugs!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thanks guys!

Fiancé took him out three times after I left and he didn't do anything but 









And sent me a pic. I was so relieved!! Made my morning. He left and I returned 4 hours later. He seemed ok. Took him out and he was a little sluggish but not bad. The vet doesn't think it's cancer related and said to bring him in if he vomits again and to expect that he'll have the big D for awhile. Picked up D meds for him on the way home. Made bland rice and gave him a few spoon fulls. Crazy man scarfed so fast he got rice stuck in his fur on his head! I died. Hates the pills, naturally. No more D or vomit the rest of the night or this morning. So, so far so good. Gums still verrrrrry pale. We're going to take it easy for awhile. Think good thoughts! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Hope things steadily get better.


----------



## Ashley B

No more D or vomiting is great news! it must be such a relief to hear that your vet does not think it was cancer related. Love the picture! 

Keep it up Cuddy....we were all worried so glad you are feeling better, just fix those pale gums for your mom!


----------



## SandyK

Glad Cuddy seems to be feeling better!! Keep enjoying your rolls in the grass Cuddy!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Another good day yesterday! Not so soft stool this AM and still pale gums but he's acting better. Really wish these kids of ours would let us know when they hurt

Have a good day!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

You have a great day too, hugs to you and your sweet Cuddy Buddy.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley B

Looks like Cuddy is really enjoying himself! I am sure am glad he is feeling better. That smile looks like he is saying through his teeth....."hurry up and take the picture so I can finish my stick....cheeeese!"


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm so glad that he has perked up!


----------



## HolDaisy

Hello sweet Cuddy  What a lovely photo of him, looks like he is enjoying himself. All dogs love sticks don't they? My 3 are all obsessed with them lol.


----------



## Lucky Penny

So happy to read he is feeling better. Love the pictures of him enjoy life!! It looks like he found a good stick!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Ha! You got that right! He found a good one and just nibbled and nibbled. It's so beautiful that we're trying to spend all our time outside. He loves it! He still has diarrhea. Not sure what's up with that but the crazy man is acting fine. Which can be frustrating as I don't know what's going on. Oh well. Just going to enjoy this. 

Thanks for checking in, guys! Oh, and uh, HAPPY SPRING!!!!! ???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddy*



Cuddysmom said:


> Ha! You got that right! He found a good one and just nibbled and nibbled. It's so beautiful that we're trying to spend all our time outside. He loves it! He still has diarrhea. Not sure what's up with that but the crazy man is acting fine. Which can be frustrating as I don't know what's going on. Oh well. Just going to enjoy this.
> 
> Thanks for checking in, guys! Oh, and uh, HAPPY SPRING!!!!! &#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;&#55356;&#57147;
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So glad that Cuddy is enjoying himself! Take lots of pictures! Give him some big kisses from me!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Done, Karen!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Cuddysmom said:


> Done, Karen!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So where are the pictures?


----------



## Cuddysmom

Right here! He was getting some mommy loving!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Cuddysmom said:


> Right here! He was getting some mommy loving!
> View attachment 367482
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's what we want to see, "It's Cuddle (Cuddy) time! Rookie is looking at me and asking "What about me?":wave:


----------



## Cuddysmom

Fiancé is taking him to work today. Can't wait to see pictures! I hope he doesn't screw up the Miller account!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

How did he do as a working dog? So happy that he is doing so well!


----------



## MercyMom

I am so sorry to hear about your predicament. Now that I am caught up, I am glad to see that he is still acting his good old self. Keep fighting Cuddy!


----------



## MercyMom

Cuddysmom said:


> &#55357;&#56474;&#55357;&#56374;&#55357;&#56473;
> 
> Thanks guys. Another great day. It's beautiful outside (finally) and he was out running like a darn fool. And FAST!
> 
> I swear, I think all of your prayers, thoughts and virtual belly rubs are working! Keep it up!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's awesome! Still catching up.


----------



## Cuddysmom

THANKS MERCY! 

Here's crazy at work









Taking a break and wondering why that handsome fella can't come out and play 








He's a bit...off today. Gonna watch him...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

What a happy face!


----------



## rbi99

Sure hope the "bit off" is just that and that he is "right on" tomorrow.


----------



## hubbub

Cuddy's got a wonderful smile. We're also sending wishes that today will be better


----------



## Cuddysmom

Today is much better! Guess the old man just needed a good night's sleep


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom

Cuddysmom said:


> Today is much better! Guess the old man just needed a good night's sleep
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 That's awesome!


----------



## HolDaisy

Great photos of handsome Cuddy. The one of him looking at his reflection is too cute, he certainly is a beautiful boy  Sammy loves looking at his reflection too haha, he stands looking for hours in the glass door! Sending lots of positive vibes Cuddy's way, as always.


----------



## lhowemt

He is a doll and I am so happy he is doing well 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thanks, guys! 

He's back to normal, I think. Very loose stools and today was the last of his diarrhea meds. Which is good for me bc I want to get him back on the herbs. Keep the good thoughts and prayers coming. They're working!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

Have you asked your vet about the stasis breaker and whether that could be giving him diarrhea?


----------



## Cuddysmom

I did ask. She said it might and to give him 4 instead of 7. But she's not that worried and said it doesn't seen to bother him. He hasn't had diarrhea in about a week but his stool is very loose. Ugh! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

Did you switch his food after diagnosis? I switched Bear to grain free at the suggestion of the vet and it caused loose stools. I switched her back and it got better.


----------



## Jennifer1

I just read in another thread that you switched to blue buffalo. That food seems to have a lot of threads here causing various degrees of diahrrea


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yup. He's on the BB. Total carb free. If cancer hates carbs and the grain free is good, I can deal with loose stools. It doesn't seem to bug him. But he's a golden so who knows if he's in pain. Do you think the stools are bad? I guess it's a game of the lesser of two evils 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

Just checking in on you and Cuddy. Glad he is still doing good!!


----------



## Jennifer1

I was just concerned because BB seems to be causing a lot of dogs GI stress.
My oncologist was concerned with Bear's loose stools, but I think it's because Bear was on Chemo and the rule was no chemo if she wasn't feeling good.
Maybe try giving him some carrots or something to add a little fiber.


----------



## rbi99

Cuddysmom said:


> Yup. He's on the BB. Total carb free. If cancer hates carbs and the grain free is good, I can deal with loose stools. It doesn't seem to bug him. But he's a golden so who knows if he's in pain. Do you think the stools are bad? I guess it's a game of the lesser of two evils
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No food is carb free!!! Add up the protein%, moisture%, fat% and fiber% and add perhaps 8% for ash, then subtract from 100. That is the carb %. I am guessing BB is around 35% carb. Low carbs is around 20%-25%, and moderate around 25%-40%. If money is not an issue I would strongly suggest looking into Orijen. While the carb content is about the same as BB, they use human grade meats, fish and poultry (cage free). All of the meats used in it come from humanely raised local farms and the fish comes from fishermen who are certified that they do not over fish. None of the meats, poultry or fish are ever frozen. The catch is that a 28lb bag of their adult dog food is around $80, and their red meat is in the $90's. Grin weights 80lbs and gets three cups a day. I have tried other grain free foods such as BB and Taste of the Wild, but Grin does not have the same energy level as he gets when on Orijen. When we are climbing or hiking long miles his energy does not wain while on Orijen, but it did when I tried other dog food brands. While we can all argue which food is best, when not including cost (I certainly don't want to spend this much!!!), I would put Orijen up against any of them without hesitation. This site does a very good job of giving unbiased views regarding nearly all dog kibbles out there: Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble . EVO is/was excellent (Proctor & Gamble bought them out so I don't trust them as much any longer), but Grin suddenly stopped eating it a few years back and that is when I switched to Orijen. I personally would choose Taste of the Wild over BB as it does have fewer carbs, but Orijen is and always will be my first choice.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh my. I didn't know at all of that! Very good info. Cuddy is a picky water and gets an upset stomach when he changes. He seems to love BB but I really thought it was carb free. I guess I got confused when it said "grain free". I'll read up on your suggestions. I like to be informed so thank you!!

As far as how he's doing, Sandy, he's great! Just running around like crazy. It makes me so happy. We are on day 55 and you'd never know he was sick! Amazing! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Help! It seems his back left leg is giving out. He's really favoring it. Any ideas?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Any chance he overdid it with exercise? I'd keep him quiet and confined except for potty breaks until you can check with your vet. Fingers and paws crossed he's feeling better already. :crossfing


----------



## Cuddysmom

Not really. Unless it's finally catching up with him. Thanks, I'll keep him rested until Thurday's check up!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thursday. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

Sorry Cuddy's leg is bothering him. Maybe call the vet and let them know. They might want to check it out before Thursday.


----------



## Jennifer1

Is he on Prednisone? That can cause hind end weakness.
Keep an eye on the leg. Check for any swelling. I mention this because in Bear's case the hemangio spread to the bone in her front leg, and it became an obvious limp and had a pretty obvious swelling at the site of the tumor


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thanks, guys. 

Not on that med. really hope it's not spreading. Omg


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

Hopefully he just overdid it and needs a few days of TLC. I just mentioned that since it happened to Bear, and I didn't think it would spread like that.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thank you for the heads up. I'll let you know what Dr. Jean says!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley B

Cuddy! Sorry to hear about your leg. Hope it is feeling better and Dr. Jean thinks you just slept on it wrong.


----------



## HolDaisy

Hope your leg is a little bit better Cuddy. We're thinking of you. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

How is Cuddy doing?


----------



## Lucky Penny

How his Cuddy's leg today?


----------



## Cuddysmom

Better, actually. But we're back at mom's with all the steps where it started last week. So we'll see. Plus we had to cancel Dr. Jean today as there are tornado warnings. He's having a hard time getting in and especially out if the car. It's hard to watch. Any ideas/suggestions?

Oh, and happy Thursday, guys!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

A strong long towel placed underneath him near his back legs makes for a nice lifting device that spreads the pressure evenly underneath him. 

Our thoughts are with you guys.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Rookie is now having problems getting into the car, so we bought a ramp. He really doesn't like using it, he kinda slips going up. Are you using a ramp for Cuddy, if not you might try one. I might suggest that you try one before you buy one, ours cost $150 at Pet Express, it will support up to 150 lbs. If you talk with a mgr., you might get a discount, we did, 20%, and he let us try it out in the store parking lot. By the way, treats are a good way to get them up the ramp. Good luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## rbi99

While the treats might get him to get in quicker, he is thinking about that treat not his legs. I would hate to see him hurt himself going after a treat or the thought of a treat if he jumps in. We know how strong these dogs are, and if he is hesitating, he must be in a great deal of pain. The ramp and the towel would be best, but I personally frown on the treat thing. Also, if money is an issue, I would try the towel first. We did the ramp for another dog we had, but he didn't get to use it hardly at all unfortunately.


----------



## Ashley B

Glad he is feeling a little better. 

I read on here about a "paws up" trick that has saved my back when I don't have the ramp. Just get cuddy to put his front paws/front half in the car, then you lift his back half up and help him with the rest. The first few times are awkward and he'll look at you with crazy eyes, but Mav knows "paws up" now so it is less stressful. Maybe that treat will help with the process. At least TRY IT!

I finally got a ramp too but agree that you should try it first if possible, same price I paid $150ish. Like rookie, Mav seems to slip a little on the way up....even though it got great reviews on amazon and has a non-slip surface. The way down is easy, I think my SUVs back may be too high. 

The towel suggestion is a good one. Companies also make tummy harnesses with a little handle to help you support there hind quarters too....getting up, climbing stairs etc.


----------



## Doug

Please be very careful about any kind of pressure on the abdomen when it comes to hermangio even with car ramps. We learned the hard way. 

I wish you all the very best with Cuddy, I cannot deny how tough it is, your story takes me back instantly.

We tried paw wax and booties but in the end we put down rugs and carpets as well as bought metres of non slip matting. 

You are doing a great job of loving and honouring your boy
Wishing may you restore your strength asap Cuddy!!


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddy*



Cuddysmom said:


> Better, actually. But we're back at mom's with all the steps where it started last week. So we'll see. Plus we had to cancel Dr. Jean today as there are tornado warnings. He's having a hard time getting in and especially out if the car. It's hard to watch. Any ideas/suggestions?
> 
> Oh, and happy Thursday, guys!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Keeping Cuddy and you in my prayers.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thanks for the tips. Not sure what's going on. He seems so weak. Not eating. Not even a treat. Took him out and when he reached the grass, he just laid down. I had to physically pull him up. He moves sooooooo slow. God this sucks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm sorry he's having a rough time. Have you checked his gums?

I agree about being careful with pressure on the abdomen. My 14yr old lab is arthritic and I just got him some stairs to get on and off of the bed. With some coaxing on my part he can do them just fine. Maybe that will help Cuddy get in and out of the car

Amazon.com: Pet Gear Easy Step II Pet Stairs, 2-step/for cats and dogs up to 150-pounds, Chocolate: Pet Supplies


----------



## Jennifer1

If his gums are pale and/or feet are cold and you are giving yunnan baiyo, this might be the time to give him the little red pill in the middle of the pack.


----------



## Cuddysmom

White gums. White tongue. No pills. But they've been white for weeks. Just going to make him comfortable 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Seems to only happen on weekends. Then he perks up a few hours later. I just don't understand. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

Maybe he overdoes it on the weekends? Tell Cuddy to stop being a weekend warrior!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Ha! You'd think. But it starts either fri pm or sat am. And he doesn't really do much leading up to it. I'm in a crappy position here where one part of me wants to baby him and keep him still where the other part wants to take him everywhere, car trips, runs, etc. Since his time is limited, I want to make the most of if. We're on Day 63 and I'm not ready. Pray he perks up please!!

After the rain. Poor guy!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley B

Praying that Cuddy perks up!


----------



## rbi99

Gosh this sucks. So sorry and hoping for better days.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Thinking about you and Cuddy, it's really hard I know. Hope there are better days ahead, stay strong and give Cuddy a hug.


----------



## Doug

Cuddysmom said:


> Thanks for the tips. Not sure what's going on. He seems so weak. Not eating. Not even a treat. Took him out and when he reached the grass, he just laid down. I had to physically pull him up. He moves sooooooo slow. God this sucks
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This roller coaster absolutely sucks! 

I discovered that some pups lay flat during a bleed. My girl would not eat but did manage to drink some water. I often thought that this was the end. We sat with her and stroked her. After a few hours some of the blood is reabsorbed and they are back to their happy selves. It was such a delight to see

I also learned that dogs with cancer are prone to stomach bugs as they do not have the immunity to fight them off so this could also be an issue?

I really hope that he bounces back soon


----------



## Jennifer1

Have you tried green tripe? When Bear had bad days, it was the only thing I could get her to eat. I would mix it with her regular kibble.


----------



## Cuddysmom

I just tried to post a looooong post and phone ate it. In a nutshell: thank you for all the tips. Bad day. Had to carry him inside. Laid immediately down once inside. Fiancé thinks it's time. I'm torn bc what if it's just a bad day and he perks up tomorrow? Ugh. He seems better than this morning. Gonna watch close. All those prayers you've been saving up? Please send them to me! I'll take them! 

Mr. Crazy:









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Sorry that was choppy. My last post was more eloquent 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Doug, great points. That really helps to ease my mind 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

I am so, so sorry. I have quickly come to know both yourself and Cuddy. The tears I am shedding right now are for both of you. If this is truly the end of this particular road, Cuddy is going out with a smile on his face and peace in his heart because of you.


----------



## Ashley B

Prayers headed your way. Please give Cuddy a gentle hug from me and Maverick. Mav said he is is sending you a hug too....i am so sad that you 2 are having a tough day, it just breaks my heart.


----------



## dborgers

Fingers crossed the scenario Doug laid out is what's happening in your case. Hoping to read this passed and Cuddy's tail is wagging. Think positively.


----------



## dborgers

I posted a prayer request at Prayers For Pets on behalf of Cuddy and your family.

Anyone else wishing to post a prayer request on behalf of Cuddy and his family, simply click "Post New"

You may also light a candle: Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## Ashley B

dborgers said:


> I posted a prayer request at Prayers For Pets on behalf of Cuddy and your family.
> 
> Anyone else wishing to post a prayer request on behalf of Cuddy and his family, simply click "Post New"
> 
> You may also light a candle: Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


I too lit a candle for Cuddy....thanks for posting this link Danny.


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm thinking of you and praying for Cuddy.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

dborgers said:


> I posted a prayer request at Prayers For Pets on behalf of Cuddy and your family.
> 
> Anyone else wishing to post a prayer request on behalf of Cuddy and his family, simply click "Post New"
> 
> You may also light a candle: Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


Rookie and I also lit a candle for Cuddy and Karen, big bones for all doggies.


----------



## gold4me

I lit a candle for Cuddy and family


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Lit a candle, praying for sweet Cuddy Buddy. Hope he is feeling better very, very soon.


----------



## golfgal

Prayers and cyber hugs coming out to you. I agree this sucks.


----------



## Doug

Cuddysmom said:


> Doug, great points. That really helps to ease my mind
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




All of our pups walk different paths but your journey takes me right back. I hope our experience gives you a ray of hope and a bit of comfort during this very uncertain time.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...1794-i-have-braced-myself-day-so-long-13.html


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Praying for Cuddy Buddy to have a good day today.


----------



## Capt Jack

Praying Cuddy has a better day today. Try to be strong & enjoy the time you have together.


----------



## cgriffin

Keeping Cuddy in my thoughts, candle lit.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I am so glad Danny posted about Cuddy in the Main Discussion area. I didn't know he is sick. I'm so sorry. I hope he is doing better today. I will light a candle. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddy*

Going to light a candle for sweet Cuddy!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thank you guys so much!! Especially Danny with the candles and prayer page. Much love to every one of you

Doug, I read your post. I swear, I could have written it. Tia is Cuddy. Everything was the same. The Tummy grumbles, sleeping on the couch (been there since 2/1), not doing things I enjoy to stay home with Stunks, bad days that turn into great nights, etc etc. Just crazy. Seems that C has taken over T's journey. I'm so sorry for your loss. The unknown is the worst. When you wrote that you're not sure getting the diagnosis is a blessing (getting to spoil them rotten) or a curse (panic mode every day), that sums up my thought. I'm constantly on panic mode. Thank you for your post. I took a shot of this:








Fiancé, mom and I discussed early evening if it was time. It came so darn fast as he was a crazy man for days leading up to it. I was 85% ready to let him go. But then I kept thinking "what if it's just a bad day", etc. I then read them the post on here where dogs lay flat when bleeding and that cancer kills your immune system. That post really helped. He then perked up! Tail wags. Finished his breakfast. Went outside and pooped!!! Made it up the stairs by himself! Fiancé had to carry him up the stairs an hour before. He started to act great and I'm thankful for my 15%. Then 9:00 hit. Just laying, staring, etc. I tried to sleep but kept getting up to check on him. This morning the walk was ok. I didn't feel like I was dragging him. Pooped. Got to the steps to come in and he laid down. I straddled him to get him up. Nothing. Ok, forget it. I planted my butt in the grass with him and petted him. Mom and brother came out to join me. I whispered to him that it was ok if he was ready. He doesn't have to be a brave boy for mommy anymore. I'll handle things down here if he wants to go hang with my dad and his cousin, JD. I held his paw like Rookie's dad. Then, I'll be darned if Crazy didn't stand the heck up and TROT up the steps!!! Went to make his breakfast. No interest. But the boy TROTTED!! He took a piece of cheese. He's off his diet. From today on, he gets whatever he wants. We are at my mom's for the week and we decided this was his last field trip. No more car rides. He had a hard time getting in and out to get to mom's. This really upsets me bc he looooooooves car rides. I'll just take the long way home when I go back home.

Ughhhh. Thanks again everyone. I'm convinced the candles and prayers got him up the stairs. Please keep them coming. Your support has meant the world to me. Hey, Mav, I'm stealing your idea and will be stopping at Mickey D's for some nuggets for C!! I bet he likes them. We are in full on spoil mode! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Thinking about Cuddy and you this AM, hope it's a good day.


----------



## rbi99

You have to give him Chic-fil-a!!! Forget McDonalds!!! Your Cuddy deserves better than that!!! Hope both of you have a great day.


----------



## Ashley B

You and cuddy continue to be in my thoughts and prayers. He is lucky to have you. we are all on the roller coaster with you hoping cuddy rebounds, and it sounds like you have a great family support system....try to keep faith in that 15%! 

I hope today is a good day and i hope he likes the nuggets p.s. you may want to be prepared for a little gas


----------



## HolDaisy

Candle lit for beautiful Cuddy. It's heartbreaking to see our pets ill  Cuddy has got an amazing, loving family and he knows how much you love and adore him. Sending lots of prayers your way.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug

I am glad that my "me too" descriptions have helped at little. You are right to prepare yourself for when it is time. Sadly you are at the point where this is one of the hardest challenges of your life. Only you will know when it is the right time to release Cuddy, the doubt will be taken out of your hands by the angels and it becomes crystal clear. Only you know him well enough to know when it is too much for him. I had to think of what I would want at the end of my life. In the meantime keep up the good work and always remember his reassuring looks and how he doesn't want you to worry, he just wants you to be happy.


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddy*



Doug said:


> I am glad that my "me too" descriptions have helped at little. You are right to prepare yourself for when it is time. Sadly you are at the point where this is one of the hardest challenges of your life. Only you will know when it is the right time to release Cuddy, the doubt will be taken out of your hands by the angels and it becomes crystal clear. Only you know him well enough to know when it is too much for him. I had to think of what I would want at the end of my life. In the meantime keep up the good work and always remember his reassuring looks and how he doesn't want you to worry, he just wants you to be happy.


Praying for Cuddy!!


----------



## dborgers

I'm so glad you found some hope here. Loads of support to you and Cuddy. 

Carpe Diem


----------



## Cuddysmom

Not sure what I'd do without you all. My new best friends. Um, Ashley? You weren't lying. OMG. Gross!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wilbur'sDad

Great photos of Cuddy. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Shellbug

Oh goodness I have avoided this thread for selfish reasons and I am so sorry for that. I am thinking about you and Cuddy. Cuddy is so brave 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## daisydogmom

I have been following your story... Sending thoughts and prayers to you and your sweet, sugar-faced Cuddy.


----------



## SandyK

I just love Cuddy's sweet face!!! Hoping tomorrow is a better day. I know Thoughts and prayers continue!!


----------



## dborgers

Those are eyes that GET chicken nuggets. I know I could never resist


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm sorry I missed this thread. I'm so sorry that you are going through this with your handsome boy Cuddy. Both of our previous goldens had hemangiosarcoma-it's just not fair! Sending positive vibes your way for Cuddy.... And Danny's right- that is a nugget face for sure!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434

I haven't seen this either,  beautiful boy and I just can't even find words.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Thinking of you and Cuddy today. <<hugs>>


----------



## Ashley B

Cuddysmom said:


> Um, Ashley? You weren't lying. OMG. Gross


Ha, got that right:yuck: BUT it is worth it!


----------



## Ashley B

p.s. How is Cuddy today?


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thanks again everyone!!

He's...ok? His spirits seem better but there's definitely something in his tummy. Bigger than my hand. I'm not sure if it's 2 masses or 1 but it's right by his back legs. Can't feel them when he's standing but there's definite mushy-ness when he's down. Hard to explain. Silly mutt is addicted to nuggets now (thanks, Mav) and really isn't interested in anything else. Really hope this is just a long bleed (since Thurs night) and it'll pass. Taking off tomorrow to look after the patient. Weird breathing but I'm not sure what to look for. All those candles and prayers are wonderful! They're certainly helping his mommy. Time for a snooze!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Omg. If you don't already have Dog Butter, you need to get some! They love it and it's hilarious to watch him eat it off a spoon! And it gets stuck in his mini beard and it's toooo funny!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug

He's just too sweet. He can have all the chicken nuggets he wants ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Cuddysmom said:


> Omg. If you don't already have Dog Butter, you need to get some! They love it and it's hilarious to watch him eat it off a spoon! And it gets stuck in his mini beard and it's toooo funny!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What is Dog Butter? Glad you can still get a laugh, it help's right? Hope you have a good day tomorrow, let us know, will be thinking about you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of your sweet Cuddy Buddy, love that face. You have a great day tomorrow with your sweet boy.


----------



## murphydog

Sending an extra prayer your way for your Cuddy Buddy, he is truly a handsome boy. Hugs from So Cal.


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddy*



Cuddysmom said:


> Thanks again everyone!!
> 
> He's...ok? His spirits seem better but there's definitely something in his tummy. Bigger than my hand. I'm not sure if it's 2 masses or 1 but it's right by his back legs. Can't feel them when he's standing but there's definite mushy-ness when he's down. Hard to explain. Silly mutt is addicted to nuggets now (thanks, Mav) and really isn't interested in anything else. Really hope this is just a long bleed (since Thurs night) and it'll pass. Taking off tomorrow to look after the patient. Weird breathing but I'm not sure what to look for. All those candles and prayers are wonderful! They're certainly helping his mommy. Time for a snooze!
> 
> View attachment 373385
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Praying for Cuddy and his Mom!
Looks like a comfy bed!
Dog Butter?? I'm always learning something new on this forum!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

It's like pnut butter. He loooooves it!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

I am sorry Cuddy is having to go through this.

About the weird breathing, don't want to alarm you, but this might mean that he is getting pericardial effusion due to bleeding in his heart from a tumor. 

That happened with my last two boys. I just want you to be aware and be on the lookout for any change to plan for the future.

Keeping Cuddy in my thoughts.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Sorry to read this...we lost Tailer 3/18/14 to just the same thing...he only had 20 hours of not-so-good time before he passed. It is horribly sad...Good Luck Cuddy & Family...Prayers n Cyber Hugs...


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddy*

Keeping Cuddy and you in my prayers!


----------



## rbi99

Just calling to say you guys are in my thoughts.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Tailer- I'm so so so very sorry for your loss ;( I have no words but big hugs 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Cgrif- that's what I'm afraid of ;(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Sabrina, the Golden girl who took my heart to the Bridge with her, had kidney disease, but it was cardiac hemangio that stole her from me at the end. When I brought her home from the VCA clinic for the last time, I told our family vet that he had to give me an escape route for her...something I could give her in the middle of the night if things got awful. He left a syringe and a vial of a sleeping med, along with clear instructions. Horribly needle shy though I am, when my girl woke me at 4:00 a.m. in desperation, I loaded that syringe and eased her into sleep. She dozed beside me until morning, when friends came to help me take her to our vet and final shots. I will never forget my Joker lying beside her, licking into her mouth and nose and eyes as if he could save her that way.

It's important to have an escape hatch...a precious vial of meds and a syringe...when your most beloved fur person needs it. You will never be sorry for giving that shot, but you will mourn forever if you don't have it to give. Trust me.

Wishing you many more happy days with Cuddy,

Lucy


----------



## Rookie's Dad

GoldensGirl said:


> Sabrina, the Golden girl who took my heart to the Bridge with her, had kidney disease, but it was cardiac hemangio that stole her from me at the end. When I brought her home from the VCA clinic for the last time, I told our family vet that he had to give me an escape route for her...something I could give her in the middle of the night if things got awful. He left a syringe and a vial of a sleeping med, along with clear instructions. Horribly needle shy though I am, when my girl woke me at 4:00 a.m. in desperation, I loaded that syringe and eased her into sleep. She dozed beside me until morning, when friends came to help me take her to our vet and final shots. I will never forget my Joker lying beside her, licking into her mouth and nose and eyes as if he could save her that way.
> 
> It's important to have an escape hatch...a precious vial of meds and a syringe...when your most beloved fur person needs it. You will never be sorry for giving that shot, but you will mourn forever if you don't have it to give. Trust me.
> 
> Wishing you many more happy days with Cuddy,
> 
> Lucy


I had not thought of that, thank you for sharing.


----------



## dborgers

> I will never forget my Joker lying beside her, licking into her mouth and nose and eyes as if he could save her that way.


That was one of the most beautiful pictures I've read put into words.


----------



## GoldensGirl

dborgers said:


> That was one of the most beautiful pictures I've read put into words.


He loved her, Danny, as I did and maybe more...if that's possible. Losing her broke his heart. I remember a day when he nuzzled her leather collar and the box that held her ashes, asking me why she was in there. Of course I had no explanation he could understand.

When I brought baby Sunny home, Joker learned to play again and that little girl keeps my boy's passion for life going still. Still. Please, God...Still.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh my. Poor Joker. What Danny said: truly powerful. I think the pups hurt worse than we do. Yes, it's possible. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Sounds like Sabrina girl went through a lot. Man, goldens are so beyond strong. Unbelievable. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

How's Cuddy today, just checking in.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Howdy, RD. Not a good day. Hasn't wanted/can't go outside. Not eating anything but nuggies, sluggish, sleepy, not barking at neighbors, all that crap. Masses are same size. Please keep prayers coming. Thank you guys

Here he was yesterday when he felt good. Spoiled mutt takes up the whole couch while watching his Cardinals whoop up on the Reds!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

Lots of feel good vibes coming towards Cuddy.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

I so didn't want to hear that, so sorry! Rookie is having the same kinda day and night, not so good. This is really the pits!!!!


----------



## PrincessDi

On my way to light another candle for sweet Cuddy.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Also, his breathing sometimes sounds hoarse. As does his bark. Thoughts? Experiences?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

This answers my question. He's been hacking, panting, not eating, hind end weakness, etc. Sorry, Dr. Jean, we're coming back!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

Even with a dog with cancer I think it's a good idea to get new things checked out by the vet.

When my lab, Guinness, had a bleeding spleen tumor (in his case it was benign) one of the things I noticed that day was that his breathing was strange. He would take 3-4 very shallow breaths and then a big breath and he would keep repeating that pattern. My vet said it was most likely due to the blood in the abdomen causing pressure on the diaphragm.


----------



## california gold

Thinking of you dear cuddy.


----------



## Ashley B

Cuddy, I am thinking about you and your mom today (everyday).....lots of prayers headed your way. Let us know what dr Jean says.

The couch hogging looks familiar Mav does the same thing!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thanks, guys. Here's the Proper Pup. We started calling him Sir Cuddylicious of The Saints of Louis IV










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

Very regal Sir Cuddy!


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddy*

Love his name and love the picture of him!!


----------



## dborgers

Great picture of him surveying his domain


----------



## Ashley B

Love it....Sir Cuddylicious of The Saints of Louis IV!!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Sir Cuddylicious, very regal! Prince Rookie and Sir Cuddylicious, a good pair.


----------



## rbi99

Cuddysmom said:


> Thanks, guys. Here's the Proper Pup. We started calling him Sir Cuddylicious of The Saints of Louis IV
> 
> View attachment 374657
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Try putting all of that on Cuddy's dog tag. The darn thing would have to be 6" long!!! By the way, who was 1-3? Bet you guys don't miss Albert Pujois any longer!!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

And that's not even his full name! It's Sir Cuddylicious of The Saints of Louis IV: Arch Duke of Stunk. And I'm happy to report that's he had a FABULOUS day today!! The sucky days really, really make you appreciate days like this. He's nowhere near what he was 3 months ago but I'll take it. I'm not going to jinx anything so I'll leave it at that. 

Albert? I personally miss him. He's not doing so hot in CA. I think he would't be so bad if he had stayed put! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

> And I'm happy to report that's he had a FABULOUS day today!!


Woo hoo! That's terrific! 

Cancer is a roller coaster ride. The 'up' days you raise your hands in the air and yell "YA- HOOOO!!" Wishing you many more good days. 

Carpe Diem


----------



## Cuddysmom

Got that right. Very high days and miserable low days!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

So glad he had a good day.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Anyone know how I start a new topic? All of a sudden I don't have "enough permission" to start one?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

I had issues a while back starting new threads. In my case I needed to update adobe flash


----------



## Jennifer1

I asked for help in this thread http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...d-picture-fail-please-help-2.html#post4192146
Rob GR said to check PC for any updates to windows, java, flash, etc


----------



## Cuddysmom

Perfect. Thanks!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> I'm sorry if I'm posting about this too much but I'm new to this whole cancer thing and I'm so scared.
> 
> Took him in for his annual on 2/1. Just a regular appointment!!! I did notice he wasn't attacking his bowl but, stupid me, I didn't think too much of it. During normal belly exam, she felt something and said there will be no annual shots and we must do X-rays, blood work NOW. Ok. Fine. Do it. Whatever. An hour later, my life changed forever. Tumor on spleen. Ok, so? 2/3 chance it could be cancer. Do I want to operate? Of course I do. I'm still not getting it. I think, take out spleen, all is well. Well, spleen is taken out and he's a rock star. Doc called next day and said that he usually keeps patients 3 days but Cuddy is the man and can come home now. 15 hours after surgery. Awesome!! But, Karen, we found nods on liver. Will biopsy and have results in 5 days. Cool by me. It's Cuddy. He will be fine. He has to be. HAS TO BE.
> 
> Friends, for 4 days I think he's totally fine. Real cancer never crossed my mind. He's doing great! Eating, pooping, playing, etc. A new dog! I swear, I didn't think he had cancer. How could he? He's acting awesome. Better than I've seen in years!!! He's 10.6. His snout is wet like a puppy's. He's running. He's biting me. Puppy things. Fountain of youth, I tell ya! The only sign of his "issue" is his shaved front legs from his IVs. He looks like a poodle and hates when we make fun of him!
> 
> 2/6/14
> The call. At work. Not taking it. Go to voicemail. I can't...
> 
> That night, I get the news. 3 months, maybe. What? No. No. No. No. Not possible. His snout is wet like a puppy!! He's brand new! Can't be. Check your chart again; did you forget this is super dog? He's running. You must be wrong. You HAVE to be wrong. A Cuddy-free world is not a world I want to be in. Check it again.
> 
> Ok, after a few days I get it. Kind of. He's amazing! He feels great! I haven't seen him this way in years! He lost 11 pounds after the removal. He's slender and in good shape. (He was quite the fatty before. I may or may not have given him too many treats before all this. Not my fault. I swear! Lol). He humped my fiancé a few days ago! He actually retrieved! He smells amazing and is sooooo soft! My Cuddy Buddy!! He's not sick, right? He's running again FAST!! No. Look at him! Those eyes. That golden sigh. I can't...
> 
> So, if you're still reading, I get it. I've read the boards. I know the stats. He doesn't have much time. But how? Driving home from work is awful. I know it can happen in an instant so what am I going home too? Is this his last walk? His last treat? His last belly rub? This was not my life 21 days ago. He's a puppy again with the awful spleen removed. How can it be so good and then just STOP? Why can't there be clear signs? Why does it have to go from chasing that tiny dog in the park to... Can't type it. I hear it is so fast. He's Cuddy. He's awesome right now. When will I know? One second of pain is too much. But I'm so selfish. Do people really let them go when it's this good? Is it REALLY that fast? What am I looking for? He's a golden and goldens don't let us know. They hide pain so well. I wish they'd let us know. He could be miserable right now and I not know it.
> 
> I can't come out of the bathroom and him not be there. I can't come home to an empty house. I can't look at his toy box. I can't walk in the kitchen and walk out with dry feet.
> 
> I can't. This is so unfair. I need more time. But he's super dog, right? Doctors have been wrong before, right?!
> 
> Thanks for listening. He's my life and I can't...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


? I'm so so so sorry. Hugs. You're in my prayers and so is your Cuddy Buddy. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thanks, Jeanie 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Just wanted to stop by to say that I think of beautiful Cuddy often. Sending lots of hugs to him and positive vibes your way.


----------



## golfgal

Thinking of you and and Cuddy. Glad today was a good day. Give him a hug or two or ten from me.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thanks everyone! He seems a little bit better this morning. It sucks to see him this way! ;(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Praying for Cuddy, hope he has much better day today.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Praying for Cuddy, hope he has much better day today.



YOU'RE THE BEST!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny

Sending positive thoughts Cuddy's way!


----------



## rbi99

I am sorry that your definition of what constitutes a great day is changing, but whatever that definition is now, let's hope you get a lot of them!!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Me too, rbi


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddy*

Hoping Cuddy and you have a good day!


----------



## ang.suds

Hi Cuddy's mom, 
Thinking of you guys. Hope you can share some special moments which you will treasure always. We lost our boy, Jack, to hemangio suddenly, three weeks ago. They definitely steal our hearts, these goldens. Give him a squeeze and enjoy He knows how much you love him. Keep leaning on this forum for support. It certainly has helped me enormously.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you and Cuddy, sending special hugs across from me and Barnaby!


----------



## Cuddysmom

I'm so sorry for your loss ang! I simply can't imagine. ;( But I guess we all will someday

Thanks guys 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

He's still just not himself. He's eating again but has little interest in anything else. I lay with him and just love and run on him. We're gonna try Dr. Jean again Thursday. I called to cancel last night and she said "I honestly didn't think I'd see him again. I thought he'd be gone by now". Ugh. Not my dog. He's super Cuddy and he's gonna bounce back. You watch!!

Here he is getting some love from my favorite Little!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Can't believe the vet would say that to you, not very good bedside manor. I'd be looking for something more like, alright Cuddy, way to go, let's check you out and see what's going on. But that's me, and I'm saying "Keep going Cuddy, more UP days than down, get lot's of Loving, and a good many treats, a nap in the afternoon, good chow, and a good poop".


----------



## Cuddysmom

Lol. She's great. She's very honest. Which I need. Cuddy absolutely loves her! She does give him "atta boys" A LOT. But I totally get your point!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

I guess I was just confused bc our last visit, she said he looked good. But I guess she's talking about the dozen panicky phone calls with me in the last month. Lol. I don't care! I will big the crap out of you if my baby is sick! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm glad he's eating again. I hope you see a difference after a few doses of YB.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Cuddysmom said:


> I guess I was just confused bc our last visit, she said he looked good. But I guess she's talking about the dozen panicky phone calls with me in the last month. Lol. I don't care! I will big the crap out of you if my baby is sick!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Easy to be confused with UP's and Downs, we are experiencing the same thing, happy to hear Cuddy and You both like the vet, that's important. Honest information is important, and needs to be given in a respectable way. After all, these are family members we are talking about.

I'm venting a little, because Rookie didn't have such a good day. I guess maybe I'm thinking more about our vet than yours, and seeing him slip away slowly each day.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh man. I'm sorry! What's up with Mr. Rook today? Tell him he better start acting better or Sir Cuddy will be mad. Can't make royalty mad. Please give him an extra rub and scratch from me and Sir. Keep me posted. Please


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Tell Cuddy to get his act together - now - there is a new season of 24 just around the corner!!! Now that's a show worth staying up for!!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh he's ready for some JB! He told me he'll be around for Chloe


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Had busy day today but was thinking of your Cuddy a lot. It brings back memories from 3 years ago at this time, still very painful... My thoughts and prayers are with you, sending all positive energy I have to you guys, you need it more than anyone else I know right now. Hope for much better day tomorrow. Hugs.


----------



## SandyK

I might not be able to get on internet for a few days, so I wanted to make sure I sent extra thoughts and prayers to you and Cuddy!! I hope he perks back up and has more up days than down!!:crossfing


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thanks Buddy and Sandy!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom

Our continued thoughts and prayers


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

How was sweet Cuddy's day today? Sending positive vibes and prayers.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Not very good, actually. We're weighing our options. I can't watch him like this anymore. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

I'm so sorry. This is the hardest part, but can be the greatest give you give them. Lots of hugs for you and Cud.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum

I am so sorry that Cuddy had a bad day, I have trouble coming to these threads because the loss of my Bonnie and Clyde is too fresh. My heart is breaking for you, know that the final gift of peace is a very selfless gist; but oh so hard. I am with you in spirit....Dawn


----------



## Rookie's Dad

What ever you decide will be the right decision, I guess we can't look back, but just have to the best we can and what we think is the best for fur friends. Best of luck for what ever you decide. Will keep you and Cuddy in my thoughts.


----------



## Doug

Wishing you and Cuddy much love, light, peace and comfort.
You obviously love each other so very much!
If only love could make them well again.


----------



## swishywagga

Praying for you and Cuddy, sending warm comforting hugs x


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> Not very good, actually. We're weighing our options. I can't watch him like this anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm sending prayers for you and Cuddy Buddy. I'm at a loss for words. I wish I could hug you both, but I am sending you all cyberspace love and hugs. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sending prayers for you and Cuddy also. It's so hard to see them sick.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

I am so sorry Cuddy is not doing so good...I am praying for Comfort & Peace for all of You...Please know we all care...


----------



## tikiandme

I'm sorry Cuddy's not feeling well. Thinking of you and Cuddy at this difficult, heart- wrenching time.


----------



## HolDaisy

Sending prayers to you and Cuddy, so sorry to hear that he is not doing well


----------



## wjane

Sending prayers to you and Cuddy - hug him as much as you can.


----------



## laprincessa

Oh, Cuddy
you are surrounded with love and light

and so is your mom
sending light to ease your heart


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm so sorry Cuddy isn't doing well. Know we are all here for you.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thank you all! You're the best. 

Ok, Wednesday. He didn't say goodbye to me in the morning. I had a sick feeling all day at work. I come home and he doesn't greet me at the door. No butt shakes. No tail wagging, nothing. I say "want to go outside?" and he lays back down. So I get down with him and offer him a treat and he turns his head. His eyes are gone. Cuddy isn't in there. He's just staring. David comes home shortly after and Cuddy doesn't get up to greet him. David sits with us. About an hour later, we trick Cuddy into going out. He takes 4-5 steps and lays back down. I lose it. As does Dave. Looking at Cuddy, we know it's time. We call the family over. My brother, who didn't even cry at dad's funeral, takes one look at him and loses it. Cuddy is still just laying there. No eyes. We're talking about taking him in that night. I then get selfish and say that I'm not ready and need one more night. Just one. They reluctantly agree. We make the appointment for Thursday. So now we're all of a sudden spending our last night with Cuddy. He perks up a bit when his Chinese gets there (the boy LOVES crab Rangoon and honey chicken. We thought it would be a fitting last supper if he takes it). He did! Every time I look at the clock I'm thinking "this is our last 6:22pm together" or 9:15 or whatever time it was. I laid on the floor with him for his final night. Eyes still gone. Just rubbed and loved on him. I told him I'd make blueberry pancakes for him for breakfast. And we go to sleep. Well, he did. I bawled all night. But tried to hide it from him. I tell him he's been a good brave boy and there's no reason to fight anymore. For the first time in 2.5 months, I don't pray that Cuddy gets better. I simply ask God to let him go in peace. That's all. 

Thursday morning. Seems better! He gets up and wants to go outside. Does his business and lays down. That's ok. We'll do whatever he wants to today. He's got a little perk in his step going. I change the menu and make him eggs and bacon. He devoured it!!!!!!! He's following me around the house. The booty shakes and the tail wags are back. He's playing. CUDDY HAS RETURNED. But I'm still cautious. I keep the appointment because if Dr. Jean tells us he's in pain or something, we're ready to say good bye. So we are still in full on spoil mode. Michael stops by with 2 happy meals for his lunch (his first lunch EVER. He had a hamburger happy meal and a nugget happy meal, thankyouverymuch). I wish I could post the video. The boy didn't even chew the burger! Just swallowed! Loved the fries, too. He's completely a different dog from 12 hours before. What is going on?!?! He's trotting on his walks now, the light is back in his eyes. The whole nine. We take him to vet. He greets everyone with a booty shake and a kiss at the vet. Dr. Jean listens to his heart and says it's not as strong as she'd like and that he's gained about 6-7 pounds. It's all fluid (the masses I referred to earlier). Part blood/part whatever else it could be. I asked her if I could take him home or if he's in pain. I was told him get him out of there and get him whatever he wants for dinner and to enjoy our weekend. OK! Complete and total 180. I made him do his tricks that morning because I really wasn't sure if it was the same dog. He had a crappy Monday and Tuesday but nothing like Wednesday. And Thursday was phenomenal! I'm walking on air!

We've arranged for Dr. Jean to come to our house when it's time. Whether that be tonight or this summer. I'm at peace now. I love that little fur ball so much!

THANK YOU ALL. His spirit and your thoughts and prayer pulled his little butt through!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Sir and daddy at the vet


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Doing barrel rolls yesterday!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Awww, I'm so glad to hear that he's rallied! Keep spoiling that boy!


----------



## ZeppGold

Enjoy your time together.


----------



## rbi99

That darn roller coaster express is down right unbearable to ride in. I have never had a dog I loved so much as Grin, and when his time comes (whether it is soon or much later), the way you have expressed your emotions are exactly what I will experience. I fear if Cuddy makes a come back you will soon have a 200 lb monster on your hands!!!


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm so happy he rebounded for you. Just continue to spoil him. I would watch the high fat foods a little bit, you don't want to give the poor boy pancreatitis on top of everything else since it can be very painful. More pancakes and nuggets, less eggs and bacon!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Sending you hugs. It is hard towards the end. The vet coming to the house is such a peaceful option. That is what we did when Penny left us. Enjoy those precious moments you have with your boy.


----------



## swishywagga

Bless your beautiful boy, praying you have more precious time together x


----------



## olliversmom

With our Homer, we had the vet come here. I called in the morning on his last full day. he has gone the bathroom where he lie end he stopped looking at me earlier. It was time. It was one of the most awful decisions I ever had to make, but I know it was the correct one. 
I had the whole day and night to stay next to him and stroke his fur and pet his sweet head in my lap. I did not sleep and was not ready for the vet the next morning, but it was over and done and he now rests peacefully, free from pain and fear, in our woods behind the house.
I wish you and sweet Cuddy a peaceful end whenever that day makes itself clear.
It is very hard stuff. 
My thoughts and very best wishes are with you  Robin


----------



## laprincessa

and the circle of friends works its magic one more time

May you and Cuddy have many more good days, and may they end in peace for both of you


----------



## Rookie's Dad

What is it with these dogs, one minute you think that's about it, and the next they want to go play in the yard. All I can say is "Way to hang in there Cuddy!" It brought a tear to my eye when I was reading your post, I was sure you had lost him. But, no, to live another day, and another, and another. Hang in there, keeping you in our thoughts.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thanks guys. He's rotten, that's for sure! He's taught me to live each day to its fullest. Even if you're a little slow. God, I love this guy. TOMORROW IS NOT PROMISED. Enjoy your weekend!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*So true*



Cuddysmom said:


> Thanks guys. He's rotten, that's for sure! He's taught me to live each day to its fullest. Even if you're a little slow. God, I love this guy. TOMORROW IS NOT PROMISED. Enjoy your weekend!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This is so true. They are down one day and up the next. Dogs really know how to LIVE ONE DAY AT A TIME!


----------



## tikiandme

I'm glad Cuddy has rallied and you have more time to spend together.


----------



## Wilbur'sDad

It truly makes you appreciate every moment with your friend. Keep it up Cuddy!


----------



## HolDaisy

So glad to hear that Cuddy bounced back and had a good day. It really is a rollercoaster ride. It sounds like he's not ready to leave you yet and he's still fighting hard. Enjoy every moment together and carry on doing what you're doing - feeding him lovely meals and treats and having lots of fun. Live for the moment like Cuddy is, and there is no doubt that you will know when it's time.
Keep it up Cuddy, you're doing so well you beautiful boy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I was so afraid to read your thread but in prayers mode all day. I am so glad you had one great day. Sending good vibes, prayers, hugs, hope for many, many more good days.


----------



## Cuddysmom

After a fantastic Friday, he's a little slow today but that's expected, I guess. Keep on praying! 

Happy Easter everyone!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy Easter to you and sweet Cuddy. Hope tomorrow is better day, you are in my thoughts and prayers all time. Hugs.


----------



## Cuddysmom

olliversmom said:


> With our Homer, we had the vet come here. I called in the morning on his last full day. he has gone the bathroom where he lie end he stopped looking at me earlier. It was time. It was one of the most awful decisions I ever had to make, but I know it was the correct one.
> I had the whole day and night to stay next to him and stroke his fur and pet his sweet head in my lap. I did not sleep and was not ready for the vet the next morning, but it was over and done and he now rests peacefully, free from pain and fear, in our woods behind the house.
> I wish you and sweet Cuddy a peaceful end whenever that day makes itself clear.
> It is very hard stuff.
> My thoughts and very best wishes are with you  Robin



Olliver- what did you do with him "after"? My goodness, I'm sorry for your loss!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

You can have your veterinarian come to your home to handle that part of it, and then there are pet cremation services that will come to your home to pick up your pet, and then return your pet's ashes to you later.


----------



## GoldensGirl

We kissed our Charlie goodbye in the family room, where he settled in the spot of his choice. He didn't even lift his head when the family vet knelt beside him to give him the injections that eased him out of life. Afterwards...after Joker and Sunny got to sniff him and understand...after lots of stroking and rivers of tears... our vet and my BF eased Charlie onto a stretcher and carried him to the vet's SUV. The vet arranged the cremation for us and the ashes were delivered to us in a carved wooden box about a week later.

It sounds to me like Cuddy is keeping you on your toes. He may exercise royal prerogatives and test every limit for months to come. Go Cuddy!

I hope you have a lovely day with your boy today...and every day.


----------



## swishywagga

Wishing you and Cuddy a wonderful Easter Sunday, please give him a gentle hug from me x


----------



## tine434

I've been selfishly avoiding reading anymore.... and reading your post about his bad days I began to cry, but I am SO GLAD to see he's doing good now. Oh that boy, he has a great family! Spoil and love him and enjoy Easter together! Smooches for that sugar face

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

I just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you guys this morning.


----------



## Jennifer1

I hope you have a wonderful Easter with Cuddy.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thanks! 

He seems ok inside. Walk around. Sniffs. Eats. Once we get outside, he goes a couple steps and then lays down. But he's fine inside. Thoughts?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Fine is relative, naturally 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Cuddysmom said:


> Thanks!
> 
> He seems ok inside. Walk around. Sniffs. Eats. Once we get outside, he goes a couple steps and then lays down. But he's fine inside. Thoughts?!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Maybe he just wants to chill when he gets outside?


----------



## Cuddysmom

Maybe. But he lays his head down and looks sad. It's not like he's panting with his head up and looking around...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

I'm so, so sorry you are going through this. Does it help to hear what others have done in this situation, or does it make it harder? If it helps, I can tell you what we did with our Boomer.

My sympathies, hugs, and tears for you and yours...

Donna


----------



## JeanieBeth

ang.suds said:


> Hi Cuddy's mom,
> Thinking of you guys. Hope you can share some special moments which you will treasure always. We lost our boy, Jack, to hemangio suddenly, three weeks ago. They definitely steal our hearts, these goldens. Give him a squeeze and enjoy He knows how much you love him. Keep leaning on this forum for support. It certainly has helped me enormously.


Ang.Suds, I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious boy, Jack. ? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Donna - it HELPS. Please share

My goal now is to get him through Saturday. I won't do anything stupid to make sure that happens but it's nice to have a goal. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> Maybe. But he lays his head down and looks sad. It's not like he's panting with his head up and looking around...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm so sorry. I'm on that roller coaster with you reading your posts. I want you to know I'm sending prayers, and mojo to all of you. Cyber hugs. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

It takes a lot of courage for you to be funny at a time like this, so give yourself a hug!

With Boomer, I knew it was time when he walked outside one afternoon and then just slowly lay down on his side and didn't move. He wasn't in any obvious distress--not panting or whining--and was able to get up enough to actually leap up into the SUV to go the emergency vet. He even walked inside and everyone he met got a tail wag. 

But his feet were very cold and the x-rays came back with internal bleeding. The ER vet was talking about having me take him home for one more night, but we had had three really good days with him and the last thing I wanted was for him to die in any discomfort, so I let him go.

They sent him out for a private cremation and I bought him a lovely handmade blue pottery cookie jar on Etsy because I hate those crematory boxes and urns (much too serious and sad!) and he now is in the room he enjoyed most--the kitchen--where he can supervise all food-related activities.

You know your dog better than anyone and you will know when it's time. There's nothing anyone can say that can make the pain any less, but if I knew those words, I would say them to you.

He knows that you love him, no matter what.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Sending Cuddy my thoughts.


----------



## california gold

Just want you to know I'm thinking of you and Cuddy. You have been a wonderful Mom and Dad to him and he is a wonderful buddy/kid to you. Wish they could be with us so much longer and it's so tough. Keep on spoiling him...... Hugs to all of you.


----------



## rbi99

Noreaster said:


> It takes a lot of courage for you to be funny at a time like this, so give yourself a hug!
> 
> With Boomer, I knew it was time when he walked outside one afternoon and then just slowly lay down on his side and didn't move. He wasn't in any obvious distress--not panting or whining--and was able to get up enough to actually leap up into the SUV to go the emergency vet. He even walked inside and everyone he met got a tail wag.
> 
> But his feet were very cold and the x-rays came back with internal bleeding. The ER vet was talking about having me take him home for one more night, *but we had had three really good days with him and the last thing I wanted was for him to die in any discomfort, so I let him go*.


That is probably the key. When Cuddy's bad days outnumber the good ones - and when his good ones are really not so good - just better than the bad ones, I feel it would be the right time. I agree that to end it on a good day, as miserable as that will be, would be better than ending it on a bad one. If you have it done at your home where he has spent his whole loving life, that would create zero tension for Cuddy. The only thing that matters now is what is best for Cuddy. I say that knowing I will walk in those same shoes and will feel the burden of the world on my shoulders when it comes time to say goodbye to Grin. When we put our last dog down we had a long talk with our vet before ending it. We stayed outside the vet's office in the sunshine saying our goodbyes, and our vet came out to us and we talked. She agree it was the correct thing to do so we took him inside and watched as he so very peacefully said goodbye to this life. As horrible as that day was, I am so much more closer to Grin, like you are with Cuddy.


----------



## MercyMom

Still keeping you and Cuddy in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Doug

Cuddysmom said:


> Maybe. But he lays his head down and looks sad. It's not like he's panting with his head up and looking around...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sounds familiar. During a bleed their body temperature can drop so Tia didn't pant and she just lay flat. During the times when I don't feel that well I like to sit outside and get some fresh air too. I hope that Cuddy has bounced back now 

I agree, it is time when the bad days outweigh the good.

Much love and many hugs to you and your beautiful boy.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thanks guys. You all have been such a big help. Seriously. Not sure what I would do without ya! 

Noreaster - that's what he's going. The slow lay down. Ugh! Mutts!

Rbi - I think you're right. I guess I was hoping he'd make the decision for me or that there were clearer signs. But you're absolutely right. ;(

If he doesn't bounce back by tomorrow, I'm afraid I'm going to have to make the decision. Dr. Jean is on call. He's had a wonderful life, though. 

Here's Sir Cuddylicious of The Saints of Louis IV after dinner on Saturday. Clearly none of his handlers or butlers got the rice off his nose!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

RBI - right as in I feel like I'm looking out for myself more than him. I always said I wouldn't but I feel that's what I'm doing. UGH! I need wine!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

A dog with rice on his nose is a happy boy


----------



## GoldensGirl

This is such a tough time. Remember that all of us have good days and bad days. As we get older and sicker, the ratio of bad to good tips in the wrong directions, but that doesn't necessarily mean that we are ready to let go. 

Listen to Cuddy. Listen to your heart. You will make the right choice at the right time.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

That face!!! What a gorgeous boy...

Do NOT beat yourself up. It's one of the hardest decisions anyone ever has to make and as someone who has made this decision way too many times, hemangio makes it soooo much harder to know when enough is enough. 

Hugs to you and him.


----------



## rbi99

Cuddy is one heck of a dog, and you have been a best, best friend to him!!! I am not a real religious kind of guy, but I am holding both of you in my heart tonight.


----------



## caseypooh

Cuddysmom, I'm holding you and Cuddy close as well.


----------



## tine434

Remi said he will take that rice if Cuddy isn't gonna eat it (;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sending hugs to you and Cuddy..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

You've done great through this. I think when is "the time" is so tough. I do believe you will know in your heart when the time has come. This is the time when you must be strong for Cuddy and do what is best for him. I've always felt it is better to be too soon than too late.

I hope Cuddy rallies for you and gives you your Saturday.


----------



## lhowemt

The Cudster is SO cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

I wish we all could give you a hug and share a glass of California Red with you and Cuddy Buddy! 
Ask Cuddy to let you know when it's time and trust your heart. You'll know, there will be no doubt. 
For now, I too hope he rallies. Only the man upstairs knows for sure when it's time to take us all home.
We're all here for you hugging you, crying with you and listening. Give that beautiful sugar face a kiss for me. May the Force be with all of you. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

Just returning to check in on you and Cuddy. I am sorry he has seemed to be a little down. I hope things will get better again. I agree that you will know when it is time. For now just keep giving that handsome boy all the love possible...and kiss that rice off his nose.


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddy*

So sorry Cuddy isn't feeling good-I know how it is to watch them 24/7.
As I look back, Smooch did the laying outside thing, too.
Sometimes they don't tell you,our vet told us after he took xrays and a blood test.
Praying for you both!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Praying for sweet Cuddy Buddy.


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry to hear that Cuddy isn't doing so well. Sadly, I also know what you're going through after losing Daisy aged 3 to renal failure (there's a link to her story in my signature).

Daisy also preferred to spend a lot of time outside in her final few days. She was so frail and weak due to not eating she didn't have the energy to stand, so had to be carried out. We knew that it was time to free her from her pain. We knew that we would have to make the heartbreaking decision soon, but every time we took her to the vets thinking it was the last time she somehow perked up and went bouncing in there. There was one day in particular where she turned away from water for the first time. She looked extremely sad, and the look in her eyes told us that it was time  We miss her every single day.

I hope that Cuddy picks up again for you, he's a little sweetie. Love the pic of him with rice on his nose too, give him a hug from me.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Praying for Cuddy...


----------



## Cuddysmom

3 years?! My God, I can't imagine. So sorry for your loss. Xo

Sir rebounded today! There are no words. I will simply enjoy this. I'm still shooting for Saturday but DJ said he shouldn't go longer than 2 days with this laying down stuff. Tonight would have been 2 days and we had planned to let him go. So it's day by day. Roller coaster, for sure. And I know it's all the sparklies (LOVE THAT), prayers, mojo, thoughts, etc that have gotten him this far. That, and he's A BEAST!!

Love you guys!! Hope it's as beautiful there as it is here 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm so happy he rebounded!
Keep loving on him and I'll keep sending positive vibes.


----------



## swishywagga

Praying for you and Cuddy, wish I could be there to give you a hug, but I am with you in spirit. X


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yay, Cuddy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddy*



Cuddysmom said:


> 3 years?! My God, I can't imagine. So sorry for your loss. Xo
> 
> Sir rebounded today! There are no words. I will simply enjoy this. I'm still shooting for Saturday but DJ said he shouldn't go longer than 2 days with this laying down stuff. Tonight would have been 2 days and we had planned to let him go. So it's day by day. Roller coaster, for sure. And I know it's all the sparklies (LOVE THAT), prayers, mojo, thoughts, etc that have gotten him this far. That, and he's A BEAST!!
> 
> Love you guys!! Hope it's as beautiful there as it is here
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Praying for you and Cuddy.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

I've been checking all day and I'm so, so glad to hear he's having another bounce day!!!

I guess the only good thing about this awful disease, and I'm really reaching to even to pretend there could be such a thing, is that it really drives home how much dogs live in the moment and how when we're dealing with something like this, that's the best way for us to live, too.

A whole lot of cyber hugs coming his and your way.


----------



## laprincessa

sending gold and white sparklies for joy and healing


----------



## Cuddysmom

Noreaster- You nailed it. This teaches you to really appreciate every single second. He does do I should too. He's incredible. He's truly my inspiration. What he's gone through and to see him now? It's insane. I'll never cry over a broken nail or a traffic jam again!

He was Mr. Trots McGee outside. Wowzers. I could hardly keep up! 

David and my mom read all your comments here and on Candles For Cuddy. They're amazed and finally get why I'm always talking about this board. It's a lifesaver. Truly. 

La- can I request pink and green sparklies?! And of course sparkle sparklies!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

HolDaisy said:


> Sorry to hear that Cuddy isn't doing so well. Sadly, I also know what you're going through after losing Daisy aged 3 to renal failure (there's a link to her story in my signature).
> 
> Daisy also preferred to spend a lot of time outside in her final few days. She was so frail and weak due to not eating she didn't have the energy to stand, so had to be carried out. We knew that it was time to free her from her pain. We knew that we would have to make the heartbreaking decision soon, but every time we took her to the vets thinking it was the last time she somehow perked up and went bouncing in there. There was one day in particular where she turned away from water for the first time. She looked extremely sad, and the look in her eyes told us that it was time  We miss her every single day.
> 
> I hope that Cuddy picks up again for you, he's a little sweetie. Love the pic of him with rice on his nose too, give him a hug from me.


I'm so sorry you lost your precious Daisy. Way too young. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

I'm so thrilled for every single sparkly glittery moment you have with Mr. Cuddy Delicious Sugarface. Hugs to you both! ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Thinking of you and Cuddy


----------



## laprincessa

Cuddysmom said:


> Noreaster- You nailed it. This teaches you to really appreciate every single second. He does do I should too. He's incredible. He's truly my inspiration. What he's gone through and to see him now? It's insane. I'll never cry over a broken nail or a traffic jam again!
> 
> He was Mr. Trots McGee outside. Wowzers. I could hardly keep up!
> 
> David and my mom read all your comments here and on Candles For Cuddy. They're amazed and finally get why I'm always talking about this board. It's a lifesaver. Truly.
> 
> La- can I request pink and green sparklies?! And of course sparkle sparklies!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You and Cuddy can have any kind of sparklies you want! 
Green for healing, pink cuz that's my favorite color, blue for calm, gold for joy, all dancin round your heads.


----------



## dborgers

Every day is a gift. It's heartwarming you've been given the gift of another one. We're here with you in spirit. Please give Cuddy a scritch on a favorite spot 

"Yesterday is history. Tomorrow is a mystery. Today is a gift. That's why they call it 'the present' " - M Scott Peck, The Road Less Traveled

Carpe Diem


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddy*

Praying for you and Cuddy!


----------



## Jennifer1

Next time Cuddy is on day 2 of being down. I think I would give the red pill. At that point it certainly can't hurt.
I hope he has a multi-day rebound for you.


----------



## Sweet Girl

They definitely have a way of making you appreciate every day. The roller coaster can be really hard, but try to make the most of the good days. In Tesia's last few weeks, I would often stop and think, remember this. Remember sitting here with her, remember her smell, remember what he ears feel like. I hope you have many, many more good days.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Sweetgirl- you're so right and I'm so sorry for your loss. Seems unbearable. Hugs coming to you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

I don't want to jinx anything so my only update will be this










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Jennifer - we gave him one Monday... Maybe that was the rebound starter?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

Go, Cuddy, go!!!


----------



## rbi99

Enjoy this precious day indeed!!!


----------



## swishywagga

Treasure every minute, I love the photo, Cuddy has the sweetest sugar face x


----------



## ang.suds

What a darling face


----------



## wjane

Yes treasure every minute. Sweet Girl, I too remember my Autumn's last days. I sat with her and brushed her, remembering everything about her - ears, nose - the softness of her hair - the smell of her feet. And now I am crying, but I will always cherish those moments. Hugs to Cuddy.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yes, Jane. Same here. I'm telling myself to remember every hair, pet, smell, everything. And picture galore!!!'


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddy*

Love this picture of Cuddy!!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...270122-hemangiosarcoma-my-cuddy-buddy-38.html


----------



## rbi99

Don't forget to tell Cuds that Jack Bauer and 24 comes back on May 5th!!!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> I don't want to jinx anything so my only update will be this
> 
> View attachment 379953
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


?????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Clip some fur to cherish forever, set aside some towels that you'll bury your nose in for months to come, take a million more pictures and make memories to last a lifetime... and spoil your boy for all he's worth. You won't regret it.

Holding you and Cuddy in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## SandyK

Love the happy picture update!! Always love to see that sweet face!!


----------



## laprincessa

Please give him a big hug for me.


----------



## dborgers

Keep having fun!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Lucy, I'll have enough hair in my house to last a lifetime! I've heard of putting hair in a locket. I'm thinking of doing that or his miniature paw print. Not sure yet. I hope to have a looooooooooong time to figure it out! 

Rbi- Cuds just heard that Audrey is coming back. He's pretty ticked. 

No jinx! 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

Go, Cuddy, go! We could all use a good miracle!!!

So happy to continue to see good news--hugs all around.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear your beautiful Cuddy is doing so well.


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful photos of Cuddy, he's a sweetheart. I hope that you and him get many, many, many more days together.


----------



## hubbub

I see a grin on Cuddy's face! Right back at ya'


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> Lucy, I'll have enough hair in my house to last a lifetime! I've heard of putting hair in a locket. I'm thinking of doing that or his miniature paw print. Not sure yet. I hope to have a looooooooooong time to figure it out!
> 
> Rbi- Cuds just heard that Audrey is coming back. He's pretty ticked.
> 
> No jinx!
> View attachment 380305
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Cuddy, I'm ticked too! Why?!
Mr. Cuddleiscious, you look as sweet as ever! Keep it up sweet boy, you look great. Warms my heart to see your smile. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddy*

Love that picture of Cuddy!!

I have the paw print that the vet made of my Smooch.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Sending Cuddy lots of positive thoughts.


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddy*

Wishing Cuddy and you a beautiful day!


----------



## twillobee

So sorry to hear about your news. I remember when I got that same news in November. I truly understand the heartbreak and denial that comes.

I called the vet originally to see if he had a bad tooth because he was taking longer than normal to eat his treats. I was in so much denial. Hated the vets, she didn't know what she was talking about. My boy couldn't have cancer. I fought it and just knew he would pull through and prove them wrong. It had to be just a viral infection. Denial. She said his cancer was too far gone, how can that be...he's still follows me everywhere and is happy go lucky. Just a little slower. We were still going to try everything, I had to help my boy fight. He went downhill so quick after diagnoses and treatment. He barely made it a month after that terrible day getting the news. 

Take lots of pictures, tell him how much you love him. Feed him whatever he'll eat. Everyday is special and spoil him rotten. Be there for him when it's time. They say you'll know when the fight has gone on too long and you do. So sorry you are having to go through this.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Twillobee- oh my! I'm so very sorry for your loss. You did everything you could. That's a fantastic dog parent! I'm sure you have a million memories. Thank you for your kind words. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddysmom*

Thinking of you and Cuddy!


----------



## laprincessa

sending sparklies to you and Cuddy
(sorry if they're a little slow, been a rough week on the Princess)
Cuddy, my love, I need a miracle here - k?
K.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Um, WHAT'S WRONG? Spill it!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa

Cuddysmom said:


> Um, WHAT'S WRONG? Spill it!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/chit-chat/286041-sparkly-princess-could-use-some-herself.html

Been a rough couple days for me and Max, but we're gonna be okay


----------



## Cuddysmom

I... Wow. So unbelievably unfair. I'm so sorry. ;(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa

Thank you - with all you're going through, your caring means a lot.

And now for some sparklies for Sir Cuddylicious.


----------



## Cuddysmom

I've been thinking about that poor baby all day. Thanks for the sparklies. You need some too. I'll share. Praying for a better tomorrow for you and your friend. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa

Thank you for the sparklies 
The wonderful thing about sparklies - well, one of the wonderful things - is that love makes them multiply.
Back at you, golden and green


----------



## Cuddysmom

Multiply! Yes they do! Xoxo


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thalie

Sending lots of positive thoughts to Cuddy. What a sweet looking boy he is.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thank you Thalie!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

No jinx!!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

Good morning Sir Cuddy!


----------



## Karen519

*Good Morning*

Good Morning, Cuddy!


----------



## ZeppGold

Wonderful picture. Happy Monday.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy Monday, Cuddy!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Good Morning Cuddyliscious! You're looking good this Monday morning! ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa

Morning, sweet boy!


----------



## wjane

Good morning Mr. Cuddy - you sure are looking dapper!


----------



## SandyK

Good morning Cuddy!! You are the only one I came to see this morning before I go to work. I hope you and mom have a good day!!:wave:


----------



## Cuddysmom

SandyK said:


> Good morning Cuddy!! You are the only one I came to see this morning before I go to work. I hope you and mom have a good day!!:wave:



Thank you, Sandy! NO JINX!

Thank you all, my friends! We're off to night night land ??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Looking in our boy before we call it a night. 

Blowing angel dust your way, Cuddy. Pleasant dreams....


----------



## hubbub

Happy to see your smile Cuddy!


----------



## PrincessDi

That beautiful pix of Cuddy smiling makes me instantly happy! He has the sweetest face!


----------



## laprincessa

sending sleep sparklies to give you sweet dreams


----------



## swishywagga

Good Morning Cuddy and Family, hoping you all have a wonderful day x


----------



## Sweet Girl

What a sweet face. Sorry I missed it yesterday - but a big hello today!


----------



## rbi99

Tell Cudd's to hang in there. One more week before 24 starts, then he has to hang around for all 12 episodes!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddy*

Stopping in to say hi to you and sweet Cuddy!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

No jinx! I just told him about Monday. He's pumped! He said he's going to mute it when Audrey is on!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> No jinx! I just told him about Monday. He's pumped! He said he's going to mute it when Audrey is on!
> 
> View attachment 383050
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wuv you Cuddy! ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Nope. Gotta post a happy picture. Here you go!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

Always love seeing Cuddy!!!! Extra hugs and scratches for me please!!


----------



## laprincessa

oh, Cuddy, I lub u menneee mennneeee meneee!


----------



## hubbub

Good morning Cuddy! You're face is so SMOOCHABLE


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddy*

Good morning, Cuddy! Hugs and kisses to you!


----------



## swishywagga

Good morning Cuddy, belly rubs and hugs flying over to you handsome boyx


----------



## rbi99

Cuddysmom said:


> No jinx! I just told him about Monday. He's pumped! He said he's going to mute it when Audrey is on!
> 
> View attachment 383050
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Audrey better behave herself this season (remember, getting involved with Jack usually ends with a sharply decreased life expectancy!!!), Cud has the look of a killer in his eyes!!!

Some killer, please tell me he didn't pick out that green bow tie in the second picture!!! If you would do that to poor Cuds, what in the world would you have done if he were a she???!!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Not a good morning. Prayers, thoughts, mojo, sparklies are appreciated, please!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddy*

Praying for Cuddy!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

C'mon, Cuddy! There's another bounce in you yet, gorgeous boy!


----------



## Cuddysmom

And so sorry about your Bailey pup. It's the WORST


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold

Praying for Cuddy. Hope the day gets better.


----------



## laprincessa

sparklies, extra sparkly because they're wet from raindrops, on the way!


----------



## PrincessDi

Sending many thoughts and prayers for sweet Cuddy!


----------



## swishywagga

More prayers said for beautiful Cuddy x


----------



## Cuddysmom

Lol RBI! It's photoshop! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Like this one

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

Lots of feel good vibes for Cuddy!


----------



## Cuddysmom

8/7/03-4/30/14. More later. Love you guys. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa

oh, Cuddy


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Nooooo... I am so sorry! Godspeed, sweet Cuddy!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wjane

Ohhh - tears for such a gallant boy- prayers to you.


----------



## daisydogmom

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet, sugar-faced Cuddy.


----------



## olliversmom

Oh no. Just came on catching up and clicked on Cuddy in his photoshop glasses and was laughing, then scrolled a little further down and now very sad. So sorry for the loss of sweet Cuddy. Robin


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm so very sorry. Rest in peace, sweet Cuddy, and watch over your loving mom.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Oh no Cuddy! ? 
I'm going to miss seeing your beautiful face. I only wish I could have met you, but in a way we have. Thank you for touching my life.... God Speed sweet angel boy to the The Rainbow Bridge. Lighting a candle for you buddy and praying for your mom and dad.
Sending prayers and hugs. 
We are here for you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> 8/7/03-4/30/14. More later. Love you guys.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Love and hugs, crying with you. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold

So sorry. Run free, sweet Cuddy.


----------



## TheZ's

Wishing you peace and strength in dealing with your loss of Cuddy. May his spirit run free and strong.


----------



## SandyK

Oh no!!!! I am so very, very sorry. Cuddy will live in your heart forever!! I will miss seeing his sweet face. My thoughts continue to be with you as you grieve for your boy. He will be missed across the miles!! RIP sweet Cuddy.


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh no  I am so sad to read your latest post. So very sorry for your loss of beautiful Cuddy, sending you hugs.


----------



## PrincessDi

Oh no! I'm so very sorry for the loss of beautiful Cuddy. HS is such an evil disease.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface

Oh, sweet Cuddy, you will be missed. You were a rockstar battling that nasty disease! May you run free now, sweet boy! Cuddy's mom, I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Doug

I am oh so sorry.
Run ahead precious boy.


----------



## GoldenMum

I am so very, very sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Cuddy, my Bonnie and Clyde are there to meet you at the bridge...


----------



## Wilbur'sDad

So sorry to hear. He truly loved and was loved. Candle lit and good thoughts sent.


----------



## hubbub

I'm so, so sorry. There are no words.


----------



## swishywagga

I am so very sorry, my heart is breaking for you. Sending comforting hugs across the miles, take care x


----------



## california gold

Sorry just doesn't seem enough when you lose one you loved so much. My heart aches for you and your family on the loss of your precious cuddy buddy. I'm so sad for you. 
Big hugs. Mary


----------



## walter1956

I'm so sorry for your very,very, bad news


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm so very very sorry. You gave him a great life, take comfort in that.
RIP Sir Cuddy.


----------



## brianne

Noooooooo  

I will miss hearing about handsome Cuddy Buddy - such a fighter! Godspeed, good boy.

So terribly sorry. Sending prayers for peace and comfort.

{hugs}


----------



## ktkins7

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

Oh, Cuddy, you'll never know how many people were pulling for you. What a fan club you have.

I'm so very sorry, Cuddysmom. You did everything you possibly could. 

Hugs and tears from Maine...


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddysmom*

Cuddysmom

I am so very sorry. 
Cuddy will have lots of good company at the Rainbow Bridge.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../253434-rainbow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-8.html


----------



## cgriffin

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lucky Penny

My thoughts go out to you as my heart is broken.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, no. I am so sorry. I felt like someone kicked me in the gut when I read your post. My heart goes out to you. I know you are just feeling so lost and heartbroken right now. I'm just so sorry.


----------



## rbi99

I so hope his last hours were not bad ones. I have so enjoyed our exchanges. Will be thinking about you all day.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so sorry ...

Run free Cuddy, whole and healthy once more as you await at Heaven's Door


----------



## JeanieBeth

You've barely left my thoughts all day. I wish there was a way we could help you fast forward through this. 
Hugs, love & prayers. Jeanie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldens R Great

Oh dear, I'm so very sorry to read about Cuddy. Please know I'm thinking about you today and in the days ahead.


----------



## goldensrbest

This cancer stuff,just is not fair, at all.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so very sorry for your loss of Cuddy, my heart goes out to you.

My thoughts and prayers are with you. 

Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you Cuddy's Mom  so many of us understand, it's just heartbreaking.


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you today, we are all here for you x


----------



## SandyK

Thinking about you as you mourn for your Cuddy Buddy. We are all here for you as we know how these times really suck!!


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddysmom*

Cuddysmom

Thinking about you so much. I am so sorry!


----------



## JeanieBeth

?????????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold

Thinking of you.


----------



## hubbub

I've been thinking of you and Cuddy. I can only imagine your heartbreak.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

I am so sorry to read Cuddy Buddy has left your physical side...he will be running free with the wind, till you get there to play into eternity. Cuddy, go find Tailer and Finnie and they will share tennis balls with you and show you around...Run Free with the Wind...


----------



## goldenpaws828

Thinking of you during this difficult time. RIP sweet Cuddy!!


----------



## dborgers

I'm so sorry. Our internet was out for several days, so I'm just hearing about this now.

You gave him a wonderful life. One day, when you approach the bridge to Heaven , there will be Cuddy running towards you. In the meantime, he has lots and lots and lots of friends and nothing but fun and happiness.

Again, our deepest sympathies. He will not be forgotten.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hi Friends. Thanks for all of your thoughts. I’m sorry to leave you hanging like that but I wasn’t (and am still not) ready to go there. But since you’ve become Cuddy’s family in the last few months, it’s only fair that I share with you his final day. 

Like Lucy, I’ve been in the living room every night. Sleeping with Mr. Stinky. Too afraid to go in the bedroom and he be out there and need me and I’m not there. So since January, I’ve been on the living room floor. And during TV time, I’m still on the floor, loving on my boy. Constant belly rubs. And you know goldens, they HATE to be alone and are constantly on you. At all times! Well, Tuesday, he wanted nothing to do with me. I’m on the floor saying “Get over here, Cuddylish. Get you some rubbings” and he wouldn’t come over. He laid down and looked at us. He didn’t look any different than normal; he just didn’t want to be close. Either that, or he was just comfy by himself. It’s so like me to second guess everything with him. So we went to bed. Everybody in their spot. Wednesday I woke up and did my thing. Cuddy wasn’t interested in breakfast or going outside. I’m assuming he’s just having a bad day. I go to work at 6am. David goes in at 11. Calls me and said they went outside and he immediately laid down. Didn’t go potty. Took awhile to get him up and back inside. Still didn’t eat. So now I have to sit at work until 3:15 worrying about my son. 3:15 came and I took off. I was home by 3:45. For the first time in 10.7 years, Cuddy didn’t greet me at the door. He saw me and looked up but then put his head back down. No tail waggins, no booty shakes, nothing. Breathing incredibly labored. Deep noisy breaths. My brother is off at 5 and said he wanted to see Cuddy that night. I’m going about the house and Cuddy doesn’t follow or even look at my direction. I speak to him that whole time. I took a video of his breathing to send to the vet. I took pictures of his eyes to send. I don’t know why. 4:30. Laid down with him. Told him he’s a good boy and that I’m so incredibly proud of him but STILL thinking MAYBE he’s having a bad day and will rebound. He made it 89 days. 4:46. I’ll spare you the details. I covered his body with mine as it was happening. “Mommy’s here. It’s ok, buddy. Let go. It’s ok”. I honestly believe that he waited for me to come home. And I’m so happy he did. I’m so happy he didn’t go by himself. I really hope his breathing wasn’t that labored all dang day. The final minutes were incredibly scary and I’m glad it was just that. Minutes. Yes, it could have only been seconds but at least it wasn’t hours. I’m just so happy he waited for me and that I got to say a real goodbye and pet him as he went to the Rainbow Bridge. Like I mentioned earlier, he made the decision for me. The one I dreaded to make. And right until the very end, all he wanted to do was make me happy. And did he ever!

I can breathe now. 3 months of no social life, driving home from work not knowing what I was coming home to, watching his tummy to make sure he’s breathing when he’s sleeping, watching the belly when he jumps on the couch, making him take all those yucky herbs, etc is over. I know he’s no longer suffering. But my God is it quiet. That may be cliché but it really is. I keep wanting to fill up his water dish every time I pass by it and I have to stop myself. No one is going to drink it, Karen. Even that night, it started to rain and I said “Oh crap. Gotta get Cuddy out before the storm”. No I don’t. I wouldn’t change one single thing about the last 10.7 years. NOT ONE. He was, hands down, the best boy in the entire world. There will never be a finer dog. I do OK during the day. Late nights and early mornings are the worst. He’sjust not there. It’s constant. I’m sure it will get easier but it’s so tough now. I try to stay away from home. I just don’t like being there. I’m sure that will change. I’m filling up my dance card just to stay away. Is that healthy? Probably not but it’s working for right now. His hair is EVERYWHERE! Toys, collar, treats. Ugh. I guess I was as prepared as I could be but it still really stinks. We went everywhere together. He’s been with me almost half my life (so I guess a third). I will miss him every day of my life. Everything reminds me of him. 

Thank you all so very much for helping me through this. You’ve all been absolutely wonderful and have helped me more than you’ll ever know. I could come here at any time of the day with questions about my boy and you all listened and empathized with me. I don’t know if I could have made it without you. I wish I could meet all of you and give you a big hug. Please spoil your goldens rotten for me and enjoy them every single second. Thank you so much. I love you all! (As did my family as I’d often read them posts and advise from you all)

I LOVE YOU CUDDY. FOREVER AND EVER. “SEE YOU IN THE MERNING!”


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

He was able to leave while at home and in your arms. It doesn't get much better than that and he was so deserving of a good end to a wonderful life.

I know how much that gigantic gaping hole in your life hurts; we're here for you as you navigate these difficult days.

Hugs.


----------



## Jennifer1

The days will get easier. Your tears will be replaced with the happy memories. It will happen, but that is not today. It is okay to deal with this however works for you. Some people keep very busy. Other people curl up in a ball and cry it all out. There is no correct way, but the correct way is how you deal with your loss.


----------



## Cuddysmom

The very last picture of Cuddy. Tuesday night. God he was handsome. And it's like a bullet every time I have to "past tense" him 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

He'll always be present tense with you.


----------



## wjane

You may not see it now, but when you look back you will know how blessed you were to be with him when he passed and not have to have been the one to make that decision. What a beautiful boy to spare you that. I wish you comfort in the days to come.


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddysmom*

What a beautiful picture of Cuddy and THANK GOD you were with him-that's all he wanted I'm sure!

It is NEVER ANY EASIER, when you make the decision or not.


----------



## Doug

Thank you for sharing Cuddy with us. What a special boy indeed and what a wonderful team you make together. 

It is as if we needed the physical body to establish a soul connection but now that this is firmly entrenched, our relationship graduates to a soul connection. Cuddy will always be watching over you, wishing you well as he has always done, it is just a spiritual bond now which in some ways gets even stronger as he has become your newest guardian angel  

Unfortunately getting through all of the firsts is one of the biggest hurdles especially after such intense nursing. Keeping yourself busy and releasing that energy for a while is healthy IMHO. Take one step at a time and know that he would not want you to be sad. Continue to remember him with pride and remember everything he taught you about celebrating life.

I hope that you find the pet loss Monday night candle ceremony empowering and comforting. 
Rainbow Bridge, Pet Loss Grief Support, Monday Candle Ceremony

Sending you waves of love light and peace.
I bet Cuddy abundantly thanks you for all the love and comfort you showed him.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> View attachment 384178
> 
> 
> The very last picture of Cuddy. Tuesday night. God he was handsome. And it's like a bullet every time I have to "past tense" him
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'll remember Cuddy always and forever. You both touched my heart and soul. Thank you for having the strength and courage to share Cuddy with us, especially the last days. I lost my Heart Boy 2 years ago. He came into my life when I needed him most. He went everywhere with us. People on our lakes knew Dakota's name before they knew ours. I was Dakota's mom. I was a zombie for a couple of weeks. So surreal, didn't know how to function. I knew I needed to honor Dakota's spirit of pure love. Then I found the Golden Retriever Rescue of SW Florida. I was shocked to find so many beautiful goldens that needed foster mom's and forever homes. This has healed my wounded heart. I did it for my Boy. They make us better humans don't they?. Cuddy had a great life and the love of his life was you. How wonderfully blessed you both are to have lived and loved completly. ??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

JeanieBeth said:


> I'll remember Cuddy always and forever. You both touched my heart and soul. Thank you for having the strength and courage to share Cuddy with us, especially the last days. I lost my Heart Boy 2 years ago. He came into my life when I needed him most. He went everywhere with us. People on our lakes knew Dakota's name before they knew ours. I was Dakota's mom. I was a zombie for a couple of weeks. So surreal, didn't know how to function. I knew I needed to honor Dakota's spirit of pure love. Then I found the Golden Retriever Rescue of SW Florida. I was shocked to find so many beautiful goldens that needed foster mom's and forever homes. This has healed my wounded heart. I did it for my Boy. They make us better humans don't they?. Cuddy had a great life and the love of his life was you. How wonderfully blessed you both are to have lived and loved completly. ??
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

Thank you for sharing your last day with Cuddy. I am so glad he waited for you to get home and you were able to love on him as he passed. I can relate to sleeping in the living room with your boy every night. After my girl Abby had her spleen removed (hemangio), I did the same thing for 5 weeks. The night we helped her cross to the bridge I went back to sleeping in bed with my DH. I woke up to him looking at me because I was petting him like I did for 5 weeks with Abby.:doh:


----------



## laprincessa

I sit here sobbing - I never got to meet Cuddy but I loved him so


----------



## tine434

Not only did I cry while reading your last day with Cuddy.... but it also made me feel so terrible for the past week with my boy. I hollered at him the other day for barking excessively, the final time he made me poke my eye with eyeliner from the scare, but oh how I should be happy I have him to bark.
And he's been a handful, scratching and biting and I've had to put him away in time out, but your post reminds me to be grateful that the big furball is here.

I pray that you feel peace soon, I can just see Cuddy holding a toy waiting on you, in his time it just seems like a minute before you'll join him for a game but in our time it seems like an eternity. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so sorry about Cuddy. My heartdog, Fozzie, also made the decision for us. It's so hard no matter how they leave us!!! Run free at the Bridge, Cuddy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Been following Cuddy's story from almost the start, always hoping for a positive ending, I suppose, in a way it was. Mom was there to comfort, the bridge was crossed without a lot of pain, I just hope I can give Rookie the same special support. It's way to hard! Sorry I'm late, but just now catching up. RIP Cuddy, many friends are thinking of you.


----------



## Tennyson

RIP sweet Cuddy. You are loved by many.


----------



## Cuddysmom

100 hours and 16 minutes. Brutal weekend but at least the first one is over. Thank God for all of my friends and family. Looking forward to going back to work tomorrow. Never thought I'd say that! Might actually get back to the gym next week. Going to join the Rainbow Bridge Candle Ceremony tomorrow night that Doug mentioned. Thanks for checking in!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

Sorry your weekend was brutal. Times will be tough for some time to come. My heart goes out to you!!


----------



## JeanieBeth

Those firsts are the worst. Find your mantra and remember the happy times with Cuddyliscious. That's what he'd want for you. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

Karen, I read your post of cuddys passing with tears running down my face. I'm so glad you got to be with him at his final time. It will get easier but then sometimes, 1 day, 1 month, 1 year, 10 years you will think of him or be telling a story about him and you will breakdown and cry. It's a deep love we have for our fur babies and for that I believe we are fortunate to have experienced. Some people never know the joy of having been loved and to love a four legged kid. Thank you for letting us all be a part of cuddy's life. 
Mary


----------



## Zuca's mom

I want to add my condolences. I pray you will find comfort in the sweet memories you have of Cuddy. You loved him well and gave him the best life. No regrets.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Sending you hugs. What a handsome boy Cuddy was. Thank you for sharing with us his last day. He will be with you always.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Ok. Just finished scrubbing every inch of my house. Anyone else need a good scrubbing?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Petie's People

So very sorry to hear about Cuddy. What a wonderful life you were able to give him.


----------



## hubbub

Thinking of you as well. I can only imagine.


----------



## walter1956

I recently read a note from a Lady that had lost her dog, she wrote : 

Grief is like a Dark Hole in the middle of the room, at first you keep falling in, but after enough time has passed, you will eventally learn to walk around the edges.

Sorry for your lost.


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> Ok. Just finished scrubbing every inch of my house. Anyone else need a good scrubbing?!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol..I either scrub my house from top to bottom or end up covered in dirt from yard work and flower beds. On bad days I've done both. The pain will ease but you'll always feel Cuddy's physical loss. I hope Cuddy's running with Dakota, chasing butterflies through beautiful meadows near the Rainbow Bridge. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Cuddysmom said:


> Ok. Just finished scrubbing every inch of my house. Anyone else need a good scrubbing?!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Remember to save a fistful of Cuddy's hair...probably from under/behind a sofa or bed ...to bury your nose in now and then. And keep a blanket or towel or two without washing them. Those are treasures to cherish, along with the last tennis ball and/or toy he played with.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thank you, Walter. That's a great way to put it

Lucy - I asked the vet to save me some. I will get it when I pick him up in a few weeks. Omg. Won't that be a day?!

I just participated in the Monday Candle Ceremony on petloss.com. Wowzers! Cuddy was there! I'm telling ya!! He spoke to me several times. I'm so serious. I can't wait for next week. But I still want to fill up this water bowl. I wonder when I'll let it go. UGH. CANCER SUCKS SO BAD


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Jeanie- Cuddy told me he's playing with Dakota. Oh my. The site!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

Distraction is your friend. I cleaned like a lunatic for the first two weeks.

The only way past it is through it--I wish I had a way to speed up time for you (and for me, as long as I'm being all magical and superpower-y).

Sending you a hug...


----------



## rbi99

You are a strong woman and seem to be handling your loss of Cuddy as well as can be expected. With Grin's sudden turn for the worse so near your loss is almost scary. Knowing that our pain is exact makes me feel like you and I are family, sharing the same grief. I fortunately still have Grin, but you know what I mean. As I cried numerous times yesterday, I had fleeting thoughts of you having done and still doing the same. Meanwhile Rookie appears to also be reaching this final stage and his dad too is suffering like us.


----------



## Karen519

*RBI99 and CuddysMom*



rbi99 said:


> You are a strong woman and seem to be handling your loss of Cuddy as well as can be expected. With Grin's sudden turn for the worse so near your loss is almost scary. Knowing that our pain is exact makes me feel like you and I are family, sharing the same grief. I fortunately still have Grin, but you know what I mean. As I cried numerous times yesterday, I had fleeting thoughts of you having done and still doing the same. Meanwhile Rookie appears to also be reaching this final stage and his dad too is suffering like us.


RBI99 and CuddysMom

We are all unique, but for me sometimes it felt not as painful when they crossed to the Rainbow Bridge, because I knew they were at peace. Seeing them sick was harder for me. I agree with what Walter said about the hole.


----------



## rbi99

I agree with you wholeheartedly Karen. Fortunately for me Grin is not in pain, and leukemia is not a pain causing disease. Oh goodness, if Grin was suffering at all I would be ten times worse off then I am right now.


----------



## Cuddysmom

rbi - we ARE family! I'm so so sorry for G and Rook. All my energy is on those two fellas. Yes, I'm acting strong. I'm a good actress! Lol. Fake it til you make it, right? I kid. But this board and my family here get me through it. David is a HOT MESS and is no help (LOL) so I'm leaning on you guys here. Lean back. I'll catch you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

This is Sir saying "tell me your problems. I'm here to listen!" 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh I gotcha









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Noreaster- you're so right! I love our April babies!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

That picture of Cuddy winking really got me...he is still listening to everything you are saying.


----------



## laprincessa

Oh Cuddy
The sparklies are just flying around you now!
Can you go find Calli for me and tell her to keep on dancin?


----------



## Cuddysmom

Done!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

The petloss site was very cathartic for me after I've lost pets in the past.
Picking up Bear's ashes brought a whole new wave of grief for me. I keep her collar and paw print on my mantle.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Thinking of you - and just want to let you know. The first week is so awful - you feel like things will never be right again. But it does get better. A little over a year ago, I never thought I'd be able to say that. But very wise and caring souls here told me it would. And they were right. I hope you smile soon when you think of your boy. He was such a sweetie, and we are all going to miss him so much.


----------



## HolDaisy

Just wanted to say that I am thinking of you. Those first few early days and weeks are very tough indeed. Time really will help you a little and your sadness will turn into smiles when you remember your beautiful boy. He really will be missed here so much. When we lost Daisy I came on the forum every day, it helped me to talk about her/share photos and also kept me in touch with the golden retriever world. I'm not sure we'd ever have found the strength to get Sammy if it hadn't been for the wonderful people here and their support and kind words.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yep. You all are the best. And so is this guy! It really does help to talk and share. Sir wouldn't let me work. How could you with those puppy dog eyes! "Take me outside, mommy!"










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> Jeanie- Cuddy told me he's playing with Dakota. Oh my. The site!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


All Shiney and golden with butterflies, rainbows, mud puddles, lakes, sticks and lots and lots of beautiful friends to play bitey face with. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> This is Sir saying "tell me your problems. I'm here to listen!"
> 
> View attachment 385698
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I miss you Cuddy. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> Jeanie- Cuddy told me he's playing with Dakota. Oh my. The site!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Dakota ??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Dakota! You crazy girl. Hope you're having a ball with Stunks!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

So…today was shaping up to be a fine day. I’m having a good hair day (for the first time in my life), I left the house without bawling, I made it to the office without said bawling, no traffic, got a discount on my Starbucks, it’s nacho day at work and then…BAM!

Vet called. He’s ready to be picked up. That really, really stung. UGH!! So I need the next 2.5 hours to fly so I can go get my Heart Boy and bring him home for good.


----------



## Cuddysmom

So…today was shaping up to be a fine day. I’m having a good hair day (for the first time in my life), I left the house without bawling, I made it to the office without said bawling, no traffic, got a discount on my Starbucks, it’s nacho day at work and then…BAM!

Vet called. He’s ready to be picked up. That really, really stung. UGH!! So I need the next 2.5 hours to fly so I can go get my Heart Boy and bring him home for good.


----------



## tine434

Oh  I'm so so sorry....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

Oh, sweetie, I'm sorry. I hate that part so much.

On the one hand, it helps just to have them back, in whatever form. I find myself giving Boo's cookie jar a pat now and again and it helps. On the other hand...it makes it real.

Here--grab my hand if you need it. I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Cuddysmom said:


> So…today was shaping up to be a fine day. I’m having a good hair day (for the first time in my life), I left the house without bawling, I made it to the office without said bawling, no traffic, got a discount on my Starbucks, it’s nacho day at work and then…BAM!
> 
> Vet called. He’s ready to be picked up. That really, really stung. UGH!! So I need the next 2.5 hours to fly so I can go get my Heart Boy and bring him home for good.


Yes, I understand, went by the vet's office this AM, I knew Rookie was still there and BAM lost it. Looking forward to the SMILE days as Pete said, maybe Rookie and Cuddy will hang around until those days come.


----------



## Cuddysmom

I love what Pete said. Our Hearts are still here. I can feel it. Always looking out for us until the very end, those guys. Soul brothers! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Grabbing hand, Noreaster!!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> So…today was shaping up to be a fine day. I’m having a good hair day (for the first time in my life), I left the house without bawling, I made it to the office without said bawling, no traffic, got a discount on my Starbucks, it’s nacho day at work and then…BAM!
> 
> Vet called. He’s ready to be picked up. That really, really stung. UGH!! So I need the next 2.5 hours to fly so I can go get my Heart Boy and bring him home for good.


Wouldn't you know it!
On the bright side, Cuddy's physical body will be home with you were he belongs. That makes today a good day.
His spirit lives on with you forever. 
Those heart boys are something else aren't they!
Sending you sparklies and mojo to help you through this day. ??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa

Max says to look to the sky tonight
You will see sparklies 
And they will be from Cuddy

I'm supposed to check too

Holding out my hand to you on this difficult day - and sending you sparklies to help your heart heal


----------



## hubbub

I hope having Cuddy home will bring you a sense of peace. <hugs>


----------



## Cuddysmom

Will be looking for those sparklies tonight!

Cuddy is home. And I have some of his hair. And they have us a cool stone paw print thingy. And his two main vets mailed us the nicest card. Hope you all aren't offended but they said he was the best golden they've ever dealt with. Just sayin'! So...

It's nice to have him home. Still so fresh but I'm learning to live my new life

Thank you all again. Words can't adequately describe how awesome each and everyone if you are! Hold your babies tight for me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you. Getting the ashes back is so tough, it feels reassuring that they are home where they belong...but it makes everything seem so final doesnt it 

You were blessed to have such an amazing boy in your life, and he was so lucky to have such a wonderful, loving family who gave him the best life. It sounds like he will be sadly missed by all who knew him, and by all of us on the forum who got to know him. He will live on in your heart and memories forever. Take care.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thank you Hol!!

Check your pets!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

I am glad Cuddy is now home with you. Hugs to you!!


----------



## california gold

Glad to hear cuddy is back with you. Something I do with some of my kids ashes is I pick out a very special rose bush that would remind me of them. We then dig a hole. Add some ashes and then the rose bush. That way I think their DNA is in every rose that blooms and I also go out and talk to them. Makes me feel they are still there with me.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Cuddysmom said:


> Will be looking for those sparklies tonight!
> 
> Cuddy is home. And I have some of his hair. And they have us a cool stone paw print thingy. And his two main vets mailed us the nicest card. Hope you all aren't offended but they said he was the best golden they've ever dealt with. Just sayin'! So...
> 
> It's nice to have him home. Still so fresh but I'm learning to live my new life
> 
> Thank you all again. Words can't adequately describe how awesome each and everyone if you are! Hold your babies tight for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Gosh, Cuddy is about a week ahead of Rookie, wish it wasn't so, better to be chasing balls or eating bones. But when I read your post, I guess I know what I will be saying shortly. You have said it so well, not sure I could improve on anything, should change the name or Rookie will get upset.

Very happy you have Cuddy home, take his hair and hold it to your heart, you will be suprised how healing it is, it's like he's there with you.


----------



## GoldenMum

It is very hard, I put both Bonnie and Clyde on my nightstand. They always slept by the bed, and still do today. I sent a pinch of both of their ashes to an artist in Washington State; he blew me a glass pendant with their ashes incorporated. I have yet to take it off, and find myself caressing all the time. I am sorry my friend, it is hard....


----------



## Cuddysmom

Mum, can you give me more info on the pendant?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

I haven't done it yet, but I plan on having a blown glass orb made with Bear's ashes. I've been looking at this company.
www.memoryglass.com


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am so happy Cuddy is home. What are your plans to do with his ashes?


----------



## swishywagga

Pleased that Cuddy is home with you, sending you hugs from me and Barnaby x


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thanks Barnaby! Hope you're feeling good!!

I'm going to take some and make that necklace. My mom wants some for a tiny urn on her night stand and the rest I'm going to plant a tree with on my friend's farm. 

This afternoon after work really stunk. He's just flat out NOT HERE. I don't know what to do with myself. I'm usually walking him and playing now. I just sit here. He's not giving me those golden eyes and it really hurts! The vet have us a paw print on a clay thing. His hair is stuck to it! It's so funny! I hurt for me but I hurt for him more. God, I hope he's surrounded like the Rainbow Bridge says. And I hope he's only up there a few minutes without us. Ugh! Ok, end rant. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Not to worry, Rookie is there and will keep Cuddy company.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Rookie's Dad said:


> Not to worry, Rookie is there and will keep Cuddy company.



Yep!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Rookie's Dad said:


> Not to worry, Rookie is there and will keep Cuddy company.


I asked my Charlie and Sabrina to watch for him, too. I think they're all having fun together.

If nothing else, they are forever free from pain.


----------



## california gold

I read this on another post and hope they don't mind that I use it but thought it was really special. I hope it helps...

***THE STAR***
The ***STAR*** (c) Doug Coulter 7/96 "All Rights Reserved" 
I have used the star three times in my life and it has worked all three times. I used it when my parents died and in July of l996 when I lost my Golden Retriever Tammy. Part of the blood that flows through my body is Native American, and the Star was told to me years ago by a wise old lady. I have felt the pain first hand of losing a dog and feel I must share the Star with other dog owners in their time of need. 
When someone leaves this earth they must take a very long and lonely journey, what I am going to tell you is how to find out if that journey was successful. 
You must have loved your dog when he was alive and upon his death feel as if your heart has been ripped from your body.
The star will not work if it's a false gesture on your part.
You must follow the steps exactly the way I will tell you to find that star. 
Go into the night the first clear night you have in your area. 
Go to a spot you and your dog used to go.
Close your eyes and talk to your dog as if he is sitting right by your side, don't rush it, tears will flow like a giant river.
All at once you will feel a very strange sensation, it will feel as if the dog is sitting right by your side. 
At that moment open your eyes and look to the sky, look all over, but mostly in the North, Northeast portion. 
All at once you will see the brightest and warmest star in the sky ,it will be the one blinking. 
It will draw your attention to it.
At that moment close your eyes, then open them again and if you see that star again it is you dog telling you that he has had a successful journey. 
That star will stay in the same spot night after night until your grieving is over, then it will disappear- never to be seen by you again until you too have made that successful journey. 
When your journey is complete, you too will put your star in the sky.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thanks, California! I will try it if it ever clears up!!

I bet Charlie and Sabrina are showing him all the good poop and sniffing spots! I really hope so!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> Thanks Barnaby! Hope you're feeling good!!
> 
> I'm going to take some and make that necklace. My mom wants some for a tiny urn on her night stand and the rest I'm going to plant a tree with on my friend's farm.
> 
> This afternoon after work really stunk. He's just flat out NOT HERE. I don't know what to do with myself. I'm usually walking him and playing now. I just sit here. He's not giving me those golden eyes and it really hurts! The vet have us a paw print on a clay thing. His hair is stuck to it! It's so funny! I hurt for me but I hurt for him more. God, I hope he's surrounded like the Rainbow Bridge says. And I hope he's only up there a few minutes without us. Ugh! Ok, end rant. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I can confidently say we all understand your loss and grief. It's so hard to lose our great loves. You know in your heart of hearts that he is waiting for you. His energy in that big ol soul of his lives on. Tomorrow will get easier, and so will the next.. Sending you a huge hug and Luv vibes. Hold on..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Looky who texted me today!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddysmom*



Rookie's Dad said:


> Gosh, Cuddy is about a week ahead of Rookie, wish it wasn't so, better to be chasing balls or eating bones. But when I read your post, I guess I know what I will be saying shortly. You have said it so well, not sure I could improve on anything, should change the name or Rookie will get upset.
> 
> Very happy you have Cuddy home, take his hair and hold it to your heart, you will be suprised how healing it is, it's like he's there with you.


Cuddysmom

I am so glad that Cuddy is home with you where he belongs. I also have Smooch's clay paw print. Ken and I have beautiful glass shelves in our family room and we have Smooch, Snobear, Gizmo and Munchkin's ashes on them, with a picture of them in front of the ashes. We wanted them there because we spend the majoirty of our time there!


----------



## Cuddysmom

That's right, Karen!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Well, I thought it was cute and funny


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Here's a Cuddy throwback. 2008. That was his favorite toy!! A stuffed Reese's Pieces. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

And for some reason we shaved him in 2008. Not sure why. lol!!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> Looky who texted me today!
> 
> View attachment 389434
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That is sooo adorable. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> And for some reason we shaved him in 2008. Not sure why. lol!!
> 
> View attachment 390298
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Look how cute you were in your shaved do! Sometimes you just have to look cool.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Handsome boy with a lovely smile


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddy*



Cuddysmom said:


> And for some reason we shaved him in 2008. Not sure why. lol!!
> 
> View attachment 390298
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My neighbor has her Golden, Wrigley, cut very short in the summer. Cuddy looks so cute!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

I agree!! He's a cutie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Very nice Karen, keep the pic's coming, maybe a little story to go with them(?)


----------



## Cuddysmom

Ok, ok. The masses want to hear about Lish. Brother and mom went to a local breeder. I had no idea and was out of town. I was 22. Behind my back, they went to the breeder to see a liter. There were 13 puppies all falling over each other. Mom nor Michael could make up their mind so the lady that was with them said "ok. Let's all pick our favorite number (that's how you identified them I guess) and say it together. 1. 2. 3. Go". And all three said the same number. It was Lish!!! They left with him and still didn't tell me. I returned a few days later. I unpacked my car with all my stuff and was rolling my luggage across the street when mom came out with something in her hands. (Can you imagine Cuddy in hands?!?). I see it's a puppy and drop my luggage in the middle if the road and run to Cuddy. So glad my stuff didn't get hit. Love at first site. Since that moment, we've been more than best friends. I moved out and took him with me bc mom and Michael's new place didn't allow pets. He became my son. My life. My everything. He got me through many many many heartbreaking things that happened to me in my life. He knew when I was upset. He... Ok. Gotta stop for now. Here's a pic of Cuddy that day my life changed forever. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## valita

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Cuddy, tears were rolling down my face as I read your last goodbye together,I had to have my 14.5 year old Boston terrier Ripley put to rest last Wednesday, I still cry at the drop of a hat, everything reminds me of him, his ashes will be ready next week and he will come home forever and be on our shelf of honor with his three buddys who passed before him,I'm sorry I went on and on.I so hope there's really a rainbow bridge so we can be together forever when its time.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh valita. I'm so sorry! I know there's a RB and I know our boys are playing together right now. It certainly is tough. It's the worst!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> Ok, ok. The masses want to hear about Lish. Brother and mom went to a local breeder. I had no idea and was out of town. I was 22. Behind my back, they went to the breeder to see a liter. There were 13 puppies all falling over each other. Mom nor Michael could make up their mind so the lady that was with them said "ok. Let's all pick our favorite number (that's how you identified them I guess) and say it together. 1. 2. 3. Go". And all three said the same number. It was Lish!!! They left with him and still didn't tell me. I returned a few days later. I unpacked my car with all my stuff and was rolling my luggage across the street when mom came out with something in her hands. (Can you imagine Cuddy in hands?!?). I see it's a puppy and drop my luggage in the middle if the road and run to Cuddy. So glad my stuff didn't get hit. Love at first site. Since that moment, we've been more than best friends. I moved out and took him with me bc mom and Michael's new place didn't allow pets. He became my son. My life. My everything. He got me through many many many heartbreaking things that happened to me in my life. He knew when I was upset. He... Ok. Gotta stop for now. Here's a pic of Cuddy that day my life changed forever.
> 
> View attachment 390658
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What a little butterball! How could you not fall in love with him. Thank you for sharing your Cuddy with us. You must have had an angel in Heaven intervening. If only they could stay with us longer. So much longer. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

What a fluffy bit of Lish-iousness! I'll bet you fell in love instantly 

Valita - I'm so sorry for Ripley's passing.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

I love the picture! Makes me want to run out and get one just like baby Cuddy, I don't have any of Rookie at that age, wish I did. Maybe I'll just use your pic. and think of Rookie as a puppy if you don't mind.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Of course you may, Rick!

He really and truly was the best looking golden I've ever seen. I couldn't go anywhere with him without someone commenting on him. The face in the picture: those eyes? He still did that with his eyes. OMG I miss him so much!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Love the photo of baby Cuddy, what a little sweetheart. I can see why you loved him instantly, such a precious little face.

I know how you must be feeling, we never stop missing them  Not a day has gone by in 2 and a half years where I haven't thought of Daisy. Cuddy will live in your heart forever.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Can you please add Barnaby? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

What a cute picture of cuddy. How could it not be love at first sight!?!


----------



## rbi99

Great pics!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am very, very sorry for your loss of sweet Cuddy Buddy. I read about his passing days ago and all this time was trying to find the way how to turn your tears into the smiles but I couldn't stop mine from falling. Hugs.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Three weeks, four hours and three minutes. Feels like twenty seconds and twenty years all at the same time. I thought... I'm not sure what I thought this would be like. I had three months to prepare but I'm not sure anything could prepare you for the quiet or for having to build an entire new life. God, I miss that mutt!!!

I love our memories. He was the most gentle, kind, loving, goofy boy of all time. We'd take him for a walk and he'd just stop and get that sniffer going. He smelled on something us humans couldn't pick up. We couldn't walk past a flower or bush without him investigating it and taking all the sniffies out of it. And when he'd snore? OMG!

Cuddy- I hope you're having a wonderful time. I'll see you "in the merning". Love, mommy and daddy. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

I know how you feel, it will two weeks tomorrow at 3:10 pm, sometimes it just shoots back, and it seems like minutes ago. I guess we will always have the memories, the happy ones, and they will make us smile.


----------



## hubbub

I don't have anything wonderful to say, but can only imagine your pain. Cherish the memories and I hope you have more smiles when you think of Mr Cuddy.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thank you!

Just had pizza and didn't have to wipe the coffee table down after his drool fest! 

Throwback Thursday: 2012










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

When Hannah's drooling it looks like she's got shoelaces hanging from her mouth  The worst was if she was on a hard floor and you could hear - drip, drip, drip while eating. :yuck: 

Your post reminded me how much I miss that now...but it's still sort of gross.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Shoestrings!! Yes. You nailed it!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Brie's hasn't had the drooling but Dakota sure did-shoestrings!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rbi99

Hoping you have a great weekend despite your loss of Cuddy.


----------



## swishywagga

Also wishing you a fab weekend, Barnaby sends his Aunt Karen a special swishy cuddle x


----------



## rbi99

swishywagga said:


> Also wishing you a fab weekend, Barnaby sends his Aunt Karen a special swishy cuddle x


I'd be careful if I was you - this is the same woman who told you to sniff Barnaby's butt!!!


----------



## swishywagga

rbi99 said:


> I'd be careful if I was you - this is the same woman who told you to sniff Barnaby's butt!!!


This made me laugh, I did of course refrain from the above. Have a great weekend! :wavey:


----------



## Cuddysmom

Ha! Nailed it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Sir Cuddylicious of the Saints of Louis IV. Still reigning...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## california gold

Great picture of cuddy! 

Lol about the shoestring slobber. I especially like it when they have wrapped all around their noses. The 2 kids I have now have pretty dry mouths but a couple in the past were real slobber babies and of course had to share it with you by laying their heads on your lap..


----------



## Lucky Penny

Love just looking into Cuddy's loveable eyes in all the pictures.


----------



## Cuddysmom

He did have quite a pair!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

Another wonderful Cuddy picture!!


----------



## rbi99

He looks so guilty in that last picture - what did the little devil do?


----------



## dborgers

What a pair of eyes  I say it was "The Look", given whenever food or possible food might happen


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> View attachment 394930
> 
> 
> Sir Cuddylicious of the Saints of Louis IV. Still reigning...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes he is!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

dborgers said:


> What a pair of eyes  I say it was "The Look", given whenever food or possible food might happen


I love this face! How could you not melt? 
? Cuddyliscious

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

The mutt wouldn't come in from the rain. Then the kid had the NERVE to ask for a treat! Rude!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Jeanie, more melts!!












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

Pure bliss!


----------



## Cuddysmom

My dear Cuddy,

You've been gone exactly one month now. Boy, things sure have changed around here! It's hard to know when a car drives by or a leaf blows past the door or when the mailman comes. How am I supposed to know these things now?!? I don't take walks around the block anymore (stopping to sniff every last bush, log, flower, pine cone, etc.). There's no one hear to play tug of war with anymore. Man, those were some fun nights! Remember when you'd have it in your mouth and take your paw and SLAP my hand away?! That was so rude! And then you'd cut your eyes at me if I won the tug? And you always had to run to your bed with your winnings. As if I couldn't walk over there and challenge you again. Silly mutt. Remember how you'd get so hyped up you'd do zoomies around the house (or on the bed) and then just STOP and stare at me? OMG. That was the best!! I really hope you're still doing all that up there. It's certainly been weird without it. 10 years of YOU and now: nothing. 

Remember "want suppers"? OMG you'd go crazy. Just spin in circles. And circles. And circles. Then devour your food. Man, you ate fast. "Cuddy! Chew it, dude. Chew!" Or how about "what do you do for a treat?" I hope some is asking you that still. Your water bowl is still here, if you'd like to stop by. If even for a minute. Just 60 seconds. I'll take it. I'd trade anything. Even that new Coach I bought that you growled at! 

I don't rush home after work anymore. Boo. No one to greet me with booty shakes so why bother? Lol. Boy, you were happy to see me. I especially loved when I'd open the door and you turned that corner with your eyes half open like I interrupted your nap but you're still running full speed at me. OMG. 

No reason to go to the bark parks anymore but remember how much you loved them? Yes sir! Your vet sent me what I assume and hope is an automated email alerting me that it's time for your check up today. Oh how you loved the vet! 

I walk out of the bathroom and don't have to step over you. That's soooo weird! I would say "don't mind me, Sir Cuddy. Jeeeeeez"

I'm going to go watch your videos now. Will you join me? Please don't worry about us. We're ok. Really! Just enjoy your new friends and I promise, I'll be there likety split! And don't forget: "Some treasures are in museums. Others you take for walks". You were MY treasure. I can't thank you for everything you've given me. You never ever ever ever left my side. I'll never be able to repay you my only hope is that I was 1/10 of what you were to me. Not possible, but still. Sorry for snapping at you sometimes. If someone snapped at me, I'd get all defensive and girly. You didn't care. You saw past it. I'm sorry if I got impatient with you. I saw in your eyes it made you sad. I'll never forgive myself. God, I MISS YOU SIR STUNKS!!!!

Cuddy, I'll miss you forever and love you longer. See you in the merning!!





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> Jeanie, more melts!!
> 
> View attachment 397050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The sun, mommy, grass..sigh. The best gifts are the memories we get to keep forever. 
Miss you luvbug. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Don't forget helping JD break into the garage! I know it was his fault and he blamed you but it was still hilarious! Here's you and JD! (The culprits)










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Thinking about you Karen. I know we're coming up on a month. It must seem like forever. 
I say without a doubt, we all miss our Cuddy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Jeanie, seems like forever and seems like 2 minutes. All at the same time. You've been there! Ugh


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Cuddy, one more thing and I'll let you get back to your buddies ("oh mom. Come ON!"). Remember your face when you had to go potty or want suppers?










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Karen, I can't believe it's been a month already, thinking of you and sending hugs from me and Barnaby x


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> My dear Cuddy,
> 
> You've been gone exactly one month now. Boy, things sure have changed around here! It's hard to know when a car drives by or a leaf blows past the door or when the mailman comes. How am I supposed to know these things now?!? I don't take walks around the block anymore (stopping to sniff every last bush, log, flower, pine cone, etc.). There's no one hear to play tug of war with anymore. Man, those were some fun nights! Remember when you'd have it in your mouth and take your paw and SLAP my hand away?! That was so rude! And then you'd cut your eyes at me if I won the tug? And you always had to run to your bed with your winnings. As if I couldn't walk over there and challenge you again. Silly mutt. Remember how you'd get so hyped up you'd do zoomies around the house (or on the bed) and then just STOP and stare at me? OMG. That was the best!! I really hope you're still doing all that up there. It's certainly been weird without it. 10 years of YOU and now: nothing.
> 
> Remember "want suppers"? OMG you'd go crazy. Just spin in circles. And circles. And circles. Then devour your food. Man, you ate fast. "Cuddy! Chew it, dude. Chew!" Or how about "what do you do for a treat?" I hope some is asking you that still. Your water bowl is still here, if you'd like to stop by. If even for a minute. Just 60 seconds. I'll take it. I'd trade anything. Even that new Coach I bought that you growled at!
> 
> I don't rush home after work anymore. Boo. No one to greet me with booty shakes so why bother? Lol. Boy, you were happy to see me. I especially loved when I'd open the door and you turned that corner with your eyes half open like I interrupted your nap but you're still running full speed at me. OMG.
> 
> No reason to go to the bark parks anymore but remember how much you loved them? Yes sir! Your vet sent me what I assume and hope is an automated email alerting me that it's time for your check up today. Oh how you loved the vet!
> 
> I walk out of the bathroom and don't have to step over you. That's soooo weird! I would say "don't mind me, Sir Cuddy. Jeeeeeez"
> 
> I'm going to go watch your videos now. Will you join me? Please don't worry about us. We're ok. Really! Just enjoy your new friends and I promise, I'll be there likety split! And don't forget: "Some treasures are in museums. Others you take for walks". You were MY treasure. I can't thank you for everything you've given me. You never ever ever ever left my side. I'll never be able to repay you my only hope is that I was 1/10 of what you were to me. Not possible, but still. Sorry for snapping at you sometimes. If someone snapped at me, I'd get all defensive and girly. You didn't care. You saw past it. I'm sorry if I got impatient with you. I saw in your eyes it made you sad. I'll never forgive myself. God, I MISS YOU SIR STUNKS!!!!
> 
> Cuddy, I'll miss you forever and love you longer. See you in the merning!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I do know. You've got me crying a river of tears. Life changes so much once they go across the Bridge. It's all the little things we took for granted. When Dakota left us, I refused to wipe the nose marks off my sliding door. Somehow somebody wiped the door off. I fell apart. Cuddy's face is as sweet as honey and as sad as a clown without a smile. That look of "Mommy I have to go outside or Can I have a treat" just floors me. They have the best eyes, and Cuddy's were extra beautiful. I'm so glad you share him and continue to do so on Facebook and here. My soul feels like we've always known each other. There's just something about these dogs. From Dean Koontz's book, a memoir of his beloved golden, Trixie~A Big Little Life..
After looking into his beloved Trixie's eyes he said, I know you are an Angel. She looked at him as if to say "He Knows!!" Then she ran all over the house, never reacting like that before or again.
I believe as Mr. Koontz's Indian neighbor shared with him- "when a person is nearly perfect, he comes back as a dog, a perfect very special one with a very special mission. When the dog passes he is then an Enlightened Soul." 
Dakota, Cuddy, Rookie, Grin, Bridgette, Joker, so many of our HEART kids, have amazing big love, love that is pure and huge. Someday I just know we'll all be together. Hold on to that. I'm glad you're watching videos of Cuddylicious, Cuddy likes that too. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

Cuddysmom said:


> And don't forget: "Some treasures are in museums. Others you take for walks". You were MY treasure. I can't thank you for everything you've given me. You never ever ever ever left my side. I'll never be able to repay you my only hope is that I was 1/10 of what you were to me. Not possible, but still. Sorry for snapping at you sometimes. If someone snapped at me, I'd get all defensive and girly. You didn't care. You saw past it. I'm sorry if I got impatient with you. I saw in your eyes it made you sad. I'll never forgive myself.


Beautiful words for a one of a kind pup! I feel the same way. <hugs>


----------



## Cuddysmom

Awww, thanks Jeanie!! ?❤?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK

Can't believe it has been a month already. Teared up reading what you wrote for your boy...beautiful!!! I hope you enjoyed watching videos and I hope you felt Cuddy by your side.


----------



## Lucky Penny

What a nice written message to Cuddy. Such a wonderful friend he was.


----------



## rbi99

Cuddysmom said:


> My dear Cuddy,
> 
> You've been gone exactly one month now. Boy, things sure have changed around here! It's hard to know when a car drives by or a leaf blows past the door or when the mailman comes. How am I supposed to know these things now?!? I don't take walks around the block anymore (stopping to sniff every last bush, log, flower, pine cone, etc.). There's no one hear to play tug of war with anymore. Man, those were some fun nights! Remember when you'd have it in your mouth and take your paw and SLAP my hand away?! That was so rude! And then you'd cut your eyes at me if I won the tug? And you always had to run to your bed with your winnings. As if I couldn't walk over there and challenge you again. Silly mutt. Remember how you'd get so hyped up you'd do zoomies around the house (or on the bed) and then just STOP and stare at me? OMG. That was the best!! I really hope you're still doing all that up there. It's certainly been weird without it. 10 years of YOU and now: nothing.
> 
> Remember "want suppers"? OMG you'd go crazy. Just spin in circles. And circles. And circles. Then devour your food. Man, you ate fast. "Cuddy! Chew it, dude. Chew!" Or how about "what do you do for a treat?" I hope some is asking you that still. Your water bowl is still here, if you'd like to stop by. If even for a minute. Just 60 seconds. I'll take it. I'd trade anything. Even that new Coach I bought that you growled at!
> 
> I don't rush home after work anymore. Boo. No one to greet me with booty shakes so why bother? Lol. Boy, you were happy to see me. I especially loved when I'd open the door and you turned that corner with your eyes half open like I interrupted your nap but you're still running full speed at me. OMG.
> 
> No reason to go to the bark parks anymore but remember how much you loved them? Yes sir! Your vet sent me what I assume and hope is an automated email alerting me that it's time for your check up today. Oh how you loved the vet!
> 
> I walk out of the bathroom and don't have to step over you. That's soooo weird! I would say "don't mind me, Sir Cuddy. Jeeeeeez"
> 
> I'm going to go watch your videos now. Will you join me? Please don't worry about us. We're ok. Really! Just enjoy your new friends and I promise, I'll be there likety split! And don't forget: "Some treasures are in museums. Others you take for walks". You were MY treasure. I can't thank you for everything you've given me. You never ever ever ever left my side. I'll never be able to repay you my only hope is that I was 1/10 of what you were to me. Not possible, but still. Sorry for snapping at you sometimes. If someone snapped at me, I'd get all defensive and girly. You didn't care. You saw past it. I'm sorry if I got impatient with you. I saw in your eyes it made you sad. I'll never forgive myself. God, I MISS YOU SIR STUNKS!!!!
> 
> Cuddy, I'll miss you forever and love you longer. See you in the merning!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awesome!!! Grin would do his "dinner dance". Start off kind of slow, side-to-side shimmies. Then they speeded up, faster and faster, until his butt was moving so fast you didn't want to get hit by it!!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

I think all the kids had a booty dance! OMG. Imagine supper time at the Bridge! Talk about dangerous 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Can't believe it's been a little over a month, much of what you said applies to Kitty and I, seem's like yesterday, but then again it doesn't. It's hard to read the posts in this section, it brings back sadness and wet eyes, I'm ready for some sucess stories!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh just helping Michael fix the cable. No biggie.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldy1

What a tribute ! Still have tears from reading it and imagining how hard it is. Everything changed. Cannot really understand till you go through it. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## hubbub

Boys always tend to the most important things


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hi Cuddy. We love you!!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

Beautiful Cuddy, what gorgeous photos. Hugs sent across the pond from me and Barnaby!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hugs to all of you who are missing your Bridge kids.

Although it's been three years since my boy left us, in so many ways it feels like it was only yesterday and in other ways, it feels like it was a lifetime ago. 

Here's a poem that has helped me in so many ways-


I'm Still Here 

Friend, please don't mourn for me
I'm still here, though you don't see.
I'm right by your side each night and day
and within your heart I long to stay.

My body is gone but I'm always near.
I'm everything you feel, see or hear.
My spirit is free, but I'll never depart
as long as you keep me alive in your heart.

I'll never wander out of your sight-
I'm the brightest star on a summer night.
I'll never be beyond your reach-
I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach.

I'm the colorful leaves when fall comes around
and the pure white snow that blankets the ground.
I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond,
The clear cool water in a quiet pond.

I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring,
The first warm raindrop that April will bring.
I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine,
and you'll see that the face in the moon is mine.

When you start thinking there's no one to love you,
you can talk to me through the Lord above you.
I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees,
and you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze.

I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep
and the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep.
I'm the smile you see on a baby's face.
Just look for me, friend, I'm everyplace! 
Author Unknown


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Yes, we are all missing our Bridge Kids, thank you for thinking about us and thank you for the poem. Happy Fathers Day to all!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Wow, Carolina. I haven't heard that one yet. It's beautiful beyond words. I really needed that today!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

I miss them too. Cuddy, Rookie, Grin, Coach, Asha, Bodie..and 2 years ago we lost our Dakota. I still see him everywhere. Thank you for sharing "I Am Still Here." ? Beautiful.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Dakota is leading the pack!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

My Hazel is with them too, she is the one that runs like the wind and has legs of a gazelle. 

She collapsed from Cardiac Hemangio a year ago on the 17th, and we said goodbye on the 29th. Sorry to hijack, we all miss our sweet pups!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Went back and looked at some photos of Rookie through the years, I had a smile when looking at the early years, not so much toward the end. I miss the Rookster.


----------



## Cuddysmom

So sorry for you and Hazel!! But she's having a ball now! 

Headed to the lake for awhile. Take care everyone!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

I'm home! Hope everyone had a great week. 

Did a little summer cleaning since I was off. Finally put the boy's dishes away. Man that SUCKED!! Yes, it's been almost 2 months and I just did it. Had a mini breakdown before I left (thanks for listening Rick). Out of 100, I'm about 30% ready for a new son. This is huge bc before I left, I was 15. This is my first day off at home, alone and I feel it bad. We usually go to the park on my off days. I'm ready for a new son --- ALMOST! 

Rescue? Breeder? Thoughts?? What do you think? 

I know you all have been in withdrawls so here's a good one! (The mutt twisted his ankle)










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug

So glad that you were able to spend some time at the lake. 

I'm a big believer in when the time is right a pup will land in your lap. I see that Cuddy has been preparing you for the new arrival by planting seeds already 
Be open to both avenues and let Cuddy decide on if it will be a rescue or breeder journey.

"The older I get the more I realise that I'm not running the show."


----------



## hubbub

Awww, what an adorable picture of Cuddy  

I'm so glad to hear that you're time away was restorative. Don't worry about the dishes, a friend's beloved passed away several years ago and she still hasn't cleaned the smudges on her pup's favorite window. 

I know you guys will find the perfect match when the time is right no matter what avenue you decide to take.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thanks hub! Thanks Miss Doug!

Miss Doug, I hate to say it, but I haven't heard from Cuddy yet. Is that normal?? That's what's stopping me from rescuing. I need to know he's ok with it. Does that sound crazy? Ugh. I'm going tomorrow to check in another one that's available. I'm just not sure I'm ready...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Beautiful pics of Cuddy.


----------



## Doug

I think that it is absolutely normal that you have not heard from Cuddy. Some might argue that there may have been signs that you have missed, a flicker of light in the corner of your eye, finding a feather, a coin or a feeling a warm fuzzy for no apparent reason.

I heard a woof from Tia in my dream which was comforting but I have also had other dreams that involved my other pets that were not so pleasant so I feel that was more of my subconscious talking.

I know that Cuddy is more than ok with you finding another friend, in fact he is probably working on sending this furry healer right now 

I also feel this shift in energy. I am also on the verge of connecting to another buddy but there seems to be a blockage. A couple of times I have almost taken the plunge but nothing has come to fruition.... yet. Perhaps the timing hasn't been right or maybe I am not ready. As pin interest reminds me I need to relax, slow down and trust the process.

I am reading a very interesting book (Your Soul's Gift) at the moment that reminds me that people and pets come into our lives at specific times for specific reasons. It has made me feel more open to another. 

I also feel that it is a bit like finding prince charming when the time is right he will appear as if we don't really have a choice in the matter. We are overcome by cupids arrow and life takes over. If it wasn't meant to be I don't think that you would have gotten this far in the adoption process in terms of availability. I'm sure that when you set eyes on this new pup you will know if they are for you. (Yes all woofers are still pups in my eyes despite their age )

Good luck with this stage of your healing journey. It could be excitement that you are feeling. It is a very special time. Go with the flow and let Cuddy help you


----------



## dborgers

I just had a beautiful dream a couple months ago where Andy came by, over a year after he went to the Bridge. It was beautiful. That was a couple months after I got Rudy  

Our bridge boys and girls are doing just fine. They want us to be as happy as they are. We aren't able to see them like they can see us. After my first golden died at 15+ (a rescue who was about 6 when he found us on the street in pitiful shape) a GSD who needed us appeared on our driveway. He was quickly adopted by a great family. Then another GSD appeared back at a neighbor's by-then vacant home. Came back 6 miles from the place he was rehomed to, but who didn't treat him well. We fostered him for about 3 months, and, when he was ready, found him the home on a 100 acre farm with ponds and all he's still living at all these years later. 

Adopted a senior golden, Henry, then another senior, Trevor, a month Henry passed. Then came Andy a month after that thanks to a phone call from the same rescue ala "I know you probably aren't ready ... but ... I have this wonderful boy ..." Out of the blue, just like that.

We waited to adopt again (Rudy) because we both wanted to give little Ollie some special time, then Katie needed to wait for an appointment with an ophthalmologist to see if she could withstand that length of anesthesia (they said she couldn't because of her pronounced lifelong heart murmur). Once that was passed, we could bring a new youngster into the house. Rudy 

God works in mysterious ways. The right dog appears when Heaven works it out for us to be connected. It's worked that way for us several times. 

You'll know in your heart when it's right. Don't put too much thinking into it. It'll happen. And maybe when you least expect it


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> I'm home! Hope everyone had a great week.
> 
> Did a little summer cleaning since I was off. Finally put the boy's dishes away. Man that SUCKED!! Yes, it's been almost 2 months and I just did it. Had a mini breakdown before I left (thanks for listening Rick). Out of 100, I'm about 30% ready for a new son. This is huge bc before I left, I was 15. This is my first day off at home, alone and I feel it bad. We usually go to the park on my off days. I'm ready for a new son --- ALMOST!
> 
> Rescue? Breeder? Thoughts?? What do you think?
> 
> I know you all have been in withdrawls so here's a good one! (The mutt twisted his ankle)
> 
> View attachment 408545
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It feels like forever Cuddy left for the Bridge. Putting away those darn bowls are so hard!! Even though I gave Brie Dakota's stuffed soccer ball, I watch her like a hawk with it and sometimes my heart flips when I hear the long sqeek. He's your heart boy Karen. Looking at Cuddy's picture below makes me smile. Babycakes, we all miss you. 
When you're ready, he or she will come. If you want to adopt from a GR rescue, fill out a form soon, it could take a year for the perfect fit. You can always say no, you'll wait. Also, a pup or one that's 2 or 3+? I know how you feel. We were not getting another. Here I am with two and a ch.Lab grandaughter. I love it! Hugs. I think of you guys often!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Just to say that I am thinking of you as I know how much you miss your beautiful boy. I love that recent photo of him you posted after he'd twisted his ankle, such a handsome boy. It also took us months and months to move any of Daisy's stuff, and we kept absolutely everything and stored it away in special memory boxes.

When we lost Daisy I was adamant that I didn't want another dog, none of us felt ready for over a year. It was only due to people on here convincing me that Daisy would want us to love another golden again that we decided to start looking, and it all fell into place and we found Sammy. Cuddy will guide you in the right direction and when the time is right he'll send someone very special your way, I just know it.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Dear Danny, Doug, Jeanie and Hol- 

Through tears I read your beautiful posts. THANK YOU SO MUCH. You don't know how much I needed to hear all of those words. You all are a tremendous help. He's out there. I know it. I can't wait to meet him. And I finally understand getting a new baby doesn't mean I miss Cuddy any less. That's impossible! Lol. 

Thanks again, friends. I'll keep you posted!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

And thank you guys for sharing your "I'm ready" stories!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

Just catching up now. He sure was a beautiful boy!

You will know when you are ready. Everyone is different.

As for rescue vs breeder. For me it came down to puppy or adult. For a puppy I went to a breeder. If I had gotten an adult, I would have gone to rescue.


----------



## Karen519

*Aw-www*



Cuddysmom said:


> Dear Danny, Doug, Jeanie and Hol-
> 
> Through tears I read your beautiful posts. THANK YOU SO MUCH. You don't know how much I needed to hear all of those words. You all are a tremendous help. He's out there. I know it. I can't wait to meet him. And I finally understand getting a new baby doesn't mean I miss Cuddy any less. That's impossible! Lol.
> 
> Thanks again, friends. I'll keep you posted!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I SECOND that emotion!! We love them all. I know your boy is out there.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Cuddysmom said:


> And I finally understand getting a new baby doesn't mean I miss Cuddy any less. That's impossible! Lol.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We each find our way in our own time. For me, getting another dog has always been a tribute to the one that has passed... a measure of how much I miss that dog and want another to enrich my life. Still, it can take years for the heart to heal enough to expand and hold another big, energetic bundle of Golden love. 

Cuddy will help you find the right dog when the time is right for you.


----------



## dborgers

Cuddysmom said:


> Dear Danny, Doug, Jeanie and Hol-
> 
> Through tears I read your beautiful posts. THANK YOU SO MUCH. You don't know how much I needed to hear all of those words. You all are a tremendous help. He's out there. I know it. I can't wait to meet him. And I finally understand getting a new baby doesn't mean I miss Cuddy any less. That's impossible! Lol.
> 
> Thanks again, friends. I'll keep you posted!!


It's a pleasure, and thanks! 

In my experience, every golden has made my heart bigger. When my first golden went to the Bridge I wondered if I'd be able to love another just as much or if I'd feel guilty or as though I was disrespecting the memory of the one at the Bridge. Never turned out to be the case.

They're all unique individuals just like people. The love I have for those who wait at the Bridge has never faded. For instance, the feeling I got adopting Andy or Rudy was that those who wait in Heaven are really happy to see a smile back on my face. One not accompanied by a sigh.

Yep, every dog only makes our hearts bigger and adds more love there.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

dborgers said:


> It's a pleasure, and thanks!
> 
> In my experience, every golden has made my heart bigger. When my first golden went to the Bridge I wondered if I'd be able to love another just as much or if I'd feel guilty or as though I was disrespecting the memory of the one at the Bridge. Never turned out to be the case.
> 
> They're all unique individuals just like people. The love I have for those who wait at the Bridge has never faded. For instance, the feeling I got adopting Andy or Rudy was those were waited in Heaven were really happy to see a smile back on my face. One not accompanied by a sigh.
> 
> Yep, every dog only makes our hearts bigger and adds more love there.


Danny, you are so right, I won't ever forget Rookie, but Dona has brought a smile to my face. I want everyone to meet her, and she wants to meet everyone. Today we went to the dog park, 1st. time for her, she played with another GR and had a great time. Then we went to the doggie store, and another 1st., got some treats and she got some petting! Then we went to a freind's house, who has a GR, and Dona fell in the swimming pool! Not to worry, we got he out and she didn't seem to mind. A couple of glasses of wine later, dinner with my Sister, who traveled down from Napa to meet Dona. So, this was her first day with us, based on our 1st day I know Karen would do fine with a new doggie, she will not forget Cuddy, NEVER, but it will bring a smile to her face as it has to mine.


----------



## dborgers

Rookie's Dad said:


> Danny, you are so right, I won't ever forget Rookie, but Dona has brought a smile to my face. I want everyone to meet her, and she wants to meet everyone. Today we went to the dog park, 1st. time for her, she played with another GR and had a great time. Then we went to the doggie store, and another 1st., got some treats and she got some petting! Then we went to a freind's house, who has a GR, and Dona fell in the swimming pool! Not to worry, we got he out and she didn't seem to mind. A couple of glasses of wine later, dinner with my Sister, who traveled down from Napa to meet Dona. So, this was her first day with us, based on our 1st day I know Karen would do fine with a new doggie, she will not forget Cuddy, NEVER,_but it will bring a smile to her face_* as it has to mine*.


That's the ticket!! My wife, Jane, and I are very, *very* happy for you, Kitty, and Dona. The picture of you meeting Dona said a thousand happy words. Jane keeps asking me if there are new updates.  Bet your friend's golden will show Dona where the stairs in the pool are next time and she'll have a blast!!


----------



## dborgers

And, no doubt, Karen will feel the same sense ofn joy when she brings another boy or girl into her life. Happens every time


----------



## JeanieBeth

Rookie's Dad said:


> Danny, you are so right, I won't ever forget Rookie, but Dona has brought a smile to my face. I want everyone to meet her, and she wants to meet everyone. Today we went to the dog park, 1st. time for her, she played with another GR and had a great time. Then we went to the doggie store, and another 1st., got some treats and she got some petting! Then we went to a freind's house, who has a GR, and Dona fell in the swimming pool! Not to worry, we got he out and she didn't seem to mind. A couple of glasses of wine later, dinner with my Sister, who traveled down from Napa to meet Dona. So, this was her first day with us, based on our 1st day I know Karen would do fine with a new doggie, she will not forget Cuddy, NEVER, but it will bring a smile to her face as it has to mine.


Woo hoo! I picture Dona running around the pool playing, free of worry and rejoicing with pure joy because she is HOME. They know. These rescue kids are something else! I wish I could through my arms around you, Kitty and Dona! I have a Perma Grin on my face for the day! Way to go!! 
Please give Dona nose kisses Dona and ear rubs from your fan, Jeanie ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> I'm home! Hope everyone had a great week.
> 
> Did a little summer cleaning since I was off. Finally put the boy's dishes away. Man that SUCKED!! Yes, it's been almost 2 months and I just did it. Had a mini breakdown before I left (thanks for listening Rick). Out of 100, I'm about 30% ready for a new son. This is huge bc before I left, I was 15. This is my first day off at home, alone and I feel it bad. We usually go to the park on my off days. I'm ready for a new son --- ALMOST!
> 
> Rescue? Breeder? Thoughts?? What do you think?
> 
> I know you all have been in withdrawls so here's a good one! (The mutt twisted his ankle)
> 
> View attachment 408545
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ohhh. They're the biggest babies! Cuddy, you have the BEST eyes!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

dborgers said:


> That's the ticket!! My wife, Jane, and I are very, *very* happy for you, Kitty, and Dona. The picture of you meeting Dona said a thousand happy words. Jane keeps asking me if there are new updates.  Bet your friend's golden will show Dona where the stairs in the pool are next time and she'll have a blast!!










JeanieBeth said:


> Ohhh. They're the biggest babies! Cuddy, you will always have the BEST eyes!!! ?
> Karen, it isn't that Cuddy doesn't want you to love another, it's that you have to be ready and "put it out there." When you're ready, Cuddy will be gathering up Dakota, Rookie, Grin and all our kids at the Bridge to find your next furbaby. Once they're on a mission, there's no stopping 'em!
> I waited a year after Dakota went to the Bridge. I still tear up over my boy. I said if we did get another I'd only want a male, then I found the picture of 4 month Brie standing in a bathtub on Craigslist.Geesh! I knew Dakota was directing me and so did Dan. Just like that, we were in our truck to Homestead, a three hour drive. As a mom, I can tell you that all of our kids, fur or human, are all loved completly, yet each child has their own uniqueness, their own gifts. I don't live one more than the other, and I don't compare in a way that puts another on a pedestal.
> I looked at your local GRR sites. They have several older dogs and had a 2 month old which was found as a stray! What?
> If you're even thinking about adopting, fill out an adoption form and be very specific. They are wonderful about finding the right match. A couple here filled out a form 4 months ago for a 6 month English creme male. Because they were specific, they were called when Nathan came in, an English creme male-5 months old. There is always a wait and you can say no.
> Puppies are adorable but it's tough when you work the same schedules and/or full time. Dog sitters, walkers, and doggy day care are great options for the first year or two. You'll know Aunt Karen. In the meantime you could go to your local GRrescue's "meet and greet" (usually at Petco, ect) for big glorious golden hugs. It helped me through those lonely days. Hugs..
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

I'm getting there! Slowly but surely!

So happy for Rick & Co! Gotta go check out this picture!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddysmom*

Cuddysmom

Thinking of you.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thank you Karen. I really miss him today!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Dear Stunks,

I wanted my 1000th post to be on your page!!!

Please show the newcomers (specifically Hannah girl, Tugs and Sammy) around. Show them the best poop spots. Make sure Rookie gets out of the water and Grin quits running laps long enough to say hello to them. 

I love you and I'll talk to you soon

Mom


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

Congrats on your 1000th post. And how nice you got to make it to Cuddy


----------



## Cuddysmom

dborgers said:


> Congrats on your 1000th post. And how nice you got to make it to Cuddy



Totally on accident too. Just happened to notice!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Three months, Cuddy. You've now been gone 1 more day than you dealt with heman. (89 days with that son of a versus 90 being gone). I LOVE YOU!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

He loves you too <3

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug

I think that Cuddy would be super proud of you and the way you have supported others on the forum, in fact I know he is because we definitely are!


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddy*



Doug said:


> I think that Cuddy would be super proud of you and the way you have supported others on the forum, in fact I know he is because we definitely are!


I agree that Cuddy would be SO PROUD OF YOU, and I'm sure my Smooch and Snobear are playing with him and showing him the ropes!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Cuddysmom said:


> Three months, Cuddy. You've now been gone 1 more day than you dealt with heman. (89 days with that son of a versus 90 being gone). I LOVE YOU!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thinking about you, I know how you feel.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thanks, friends!

And I'm sure Smooch, Snobear, Tia and Rook are all partying with Cuddy. Lucky mutts! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy

Just to say that I am thinking of you, I know how much you're missing your beautiful boy 
 It doesn't get much easier, but time does help a little bit. I hope that Cuddy has found Daisy at rainbow bridge, I'm sure they would have been great friends.


----------



## Cuddysmom

And Daisy, too! Can't forget sweet Daisy! There's just too many of them up there ;(

Thank you for thinking of me. One day it WILL be easier. When we're ALL reunited! Until then, it's just learning the new normal way of living! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl

Cuddysmom said:


> Three months, Cuddy. You've now been gone 1 more day than you dealt with heman. (89 days with that son of a versus 90 being gone). I LOVE YOU!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Cuddy loves you, too! This horrid 90 days is time that he didn't suffer. That may not make it easy, but I hope you can find a bit of peace in it.

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## Cuddysmom

GoldensGirl said:


> Cuddy loves you, too! This horrid 90 days is time that he didn't suffer. That may not make it easy, but I hope you can find a bit of peace in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs,
> 
> Lucy



Nailed it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fireworks

My first Golden developed Hemangiosarcoma of spleen at 10. Your post reminded me of my Monroe because he too was youthful and playful. We had two months of happy spunky time together after the splenectomy. It was clear when it was time as I would not let him suffer. Our dogs would do the same for us if they could. I know how hard this is and how much we long for our sweet Goldens. A new Golden pup can bring new love and make even more room in the heart with cherished time together, though we never forget those at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Monroe and Cuddy are having a ball up there! 

(So sorry about your Monroe. You know I know your pain)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, CUDDY!!!! The big one one today! Hope you get endless walks and pepperoni!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bk1998

Endless walks and pepperoni! Sounds like the perfect day to me! 

May your day be filled with wonderful memories of Cuddy!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy Birthday at the Bridge, Cuddy! I hope that you have found my Fozzie and my Gallagher. Gallagher's been there for quite a while, so I'm sure he's shown you around.


----------



## swishywagga

Happy Birthday at the bridge Cuddy, I hope you are partying with all your new golden friends x


----------



## hubbub

Happy Birthday to Cuddy at the Bridge! Your Mom loves you so much and your golden spirit shines through her


----------



## Cuddysmom

His last birthday. OMG. You should have seen how fast he ate his cake!!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

I'm impressed he gave you time to get the picture! Great cake too!


----------



## lhowemt

Remember that heart pounding you feel is just him wagging his tail inside your heart. Happy birthday Custer- hope you are having a great day! Your momma loves you always.


----------



## JeanieBeth

????????? ?

Happy Birthday Sweet Cuddylicious! Even though we never meet physically, you'll always live on in my heart. I know you're in GRREAT company at the Rainbow Bridge and that helps. Give Dakota a nudge for me. Until we meet up..eat lots of pepperoni! ??


----------



## hubbub

Just popping in to say hello and see how you're doing?


----------



## HolDaisy

Happy belated birthday to Cuddy at the bridge. I'm sure he had a lovely day spent with all of his new friends, I hope he's found Daisy. I hope you are okay too, those special days can be extra tough. That was an impressive cake you got him for his last birthday, I bet he enjoyed it so much. What a beautiful boy who will always be remembered. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga

That cake is wonderful, his beautiful smile says it all!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Happy Birthday to Cuddy at the bridge!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thanks, friends! I'm sure he got all the Beggin Strips, pepperoni, toothbrush bones, belly rubs, long walks and bed sleeping that he wanted. Lucky mutt!!!!

I'm doing ok. Like the rest of you, I'm learning the new normal. It's pretty crazy around here lately and I'd love to have that throaty monster bark to make me feel safe. Not that he'd do anything if someone broke in but they'd think twice before coming in!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth

Cuddysmom said:


> Thanks, friends! I'm sure he got all the Beggin Strips, pepperoni, toothbrush bones, belly rubs, long walks and bed sleeping that he wanted. Lucky mutt!!!!
> 
> I'm doing ok. Like the rest of you, I'm learning the new normal. It's pretty crazy around here lately and I'd love to have that throaty monster bark to make me feel safe. Not that he'd do anything if someone broke in but they'd think twice before coming in!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Whenever I see the news I worry about you and think of you often. I'm telling you, come on down! Be safe and know I'm sending you lots of love, light, prayers for protection and peace for Mo. I know Sir Cuddylicious is your guardian angel. That's powerful stuff! ?


----------



## hubbub

I understand where you're coming from. Last week, the alarm system was faulting and kept saying there were doors opening. I was pretty keyed up and really missing my girl who'd bark at the darkness for me. 

<hugs>


----------



## Cuddysmom

Exactly hub!! It's tough! I feel your pain. 

Jeanie- yes. It's scary. I'm 5-10 miles from ferguson. It's like a scene from Iraq. But it's where I grew up. Very weird and the news is not doing a good job. These are good people 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers

> I'm sure he got all the Beggin Strips, pepperoni, toothbrush bones, belly rubs, long walks and bed sleeping that he wanted. Lucky mutt!!!!


Plus wings to fly, a beautiful warm lake to swim in, and loads of new friends, including many of our boys and girls


----------



## hubbub

Just checking in with you. I hope things have calmed down a bit (in more ways that one) and that you've been up to some fun adventures in Cuddy's honor


----------



## Cuddysmom

You know we have! We are dog sitting Cuddy's bestie. Weird and nice to have a hound around again! 

Thanks for checking in 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Dear Cuddy,

This is a very tough time of year. The first time in 10 years I don't have a picture of you by the tree. I watched your videos tonight. You were, hands down, the best dog ever. EVER. I'll never replace you but I know you're proud of us for rescuing Mr. Banks. He's amazing! If it wasn't for you, he'd still be in a shelter. You should feel proud. God, I miss you so much. I talk to you every Monday night at the ceremony. Are you there? Stupid question. You're the best. Will I ever get over you? You'll be mentioned in the wedding program in May. Don't worry; you'll be hyphenated with daddy's last name, too. Please stop bugging Aunt Barbara up there, ok? Go find dad (grandpa). He'll play with you. Promise. Go lick Lisa's face. She never got to meet you. I know she'll love you. 

Love you, Stunks. Forever and ever,

Mom


----------



## Melakat

Just read through this thread for the first time with tears now streaming down my cheeks. I know like you how hard it is to have our first Christmas without them.

Hang in there!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Cuddy watches over you with his tail wagging, thumping in your heart. Especially during the week ahead. 

If you're like me, you'll be missing him for years to come...maybe decades. The sharp edge of grief will blunt a bit, but the sense of loss will still be there. I grew up with dogs. Now approaching retirement, I think my heart is mostly dog now.

Joker and Sunny send doggy kisses and abundant dog hair to comfort you.


----------



## hubbub

I hear you Karen and know Cuddy does too. <<hugs>>


----------



## cgriffin

I totally understand as well - last year was my first Christmas without Toby, this year first Christmas without Thunder. 
I am so sorry for all that have to go through this right now


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thanks, friends. We've all been there. Meet Christmas to you all! Oh, and cancer? You can bite me.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you. Christmas is always a tough time without your golden  He'll always be watching over you.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Lucy. Yes, my heart is golden all the way! (You're so good with words)


----------



## Cuddysmom

And, um, is 2014 over yet? I know for most of my friends here, it SUUUUUUCKED


----------



## dborgers

2015 Countdown Clock  :

Countdown to New Year 2015 in New York


----------



## GoldensGirl

Cuddysmom said:


> And, um, is 2014 over yet? I know for most of my friends here, it SUUUUUUCKED


As we prepare to give 2014 the boot, I recommend reading Dave Barry's farewell to the year: Dave Barry’s Year in Review: There’s just no explaining 2014 | The Washington Post. This is one of my favorite annual publications, sure to make me laugh out loud.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh good. I love Dave B! I'll pick it up for sure. Here's to 2015, friends!


----------



## Melakat

Cheers to 2015! I am glad to say good bye to 2014 - it sucked!


----------



## Spleena

I'm with you, Melakat! I can't stand being without my sweet Annie. I still can't believe she is gone. I am really struggling to find my footing and stop crying every ten minutes. I NEVER cry! I am hoping 2015 proves to be better for you and for me. I am looking forward to finding my next best friend this spring. 

Annie Lee 06/18/2009-12/28/2014


----------



## Cuddysmom

Spleena said:


> I'm with you, Melakat! I can't stand being without my sweet Annie. I still can't believe she is gone. I am really struggling to find my footing and stop crying every ten minutes. I NEVER cry! I am hoping 2015 proves to be better for you and for me. I am looking forward to finding my next best friend this spring.
> 
> Annie Lee 06/18/2009-12/28/2014



I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Annie Lee. It's so fresh for you. Sending you lots of hugs!!


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddysmom*

Cuddysmom: How are things in Ferguson now?

Haven't heard much on CNN lately.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh they have settled down. Just minor looting but still daily protests. I'm actually used to it by now!


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddysmom*

Cuddysmom

Glad to hear they've settled down.


----------



## Cuddysmom

One year ago today we found that ugly cancer. ;(


----------



## dborgers

Cuddysmom said:


> One year ago today we found that ugly cancer. ;(


I'm so sorry you did.


----------



## hubbub

I'm sorry too, but am glad you found this forum after you did.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Cuddysmom said:


> One year ago today we found that ugly cancer. ;(


I was thinking today, about the start of our threads about a year ago. I too am glad to see 2014 go, a lot of downers, 2015 has to be better.  I went back and was reading Rookie's thread, starting from day one, there was a lot of hope at the start, not only for Rookie, but for Cuddy and all the other bridge kids that were going through some very tough times. I, for one, am very appreciative for all the support we received during a very tough 4 month period. Thank you.


----------



## TagAndLeto

I read some of this thread and found my eyes dripping onto the keyboard. My heart goes out to you. My boy Leto was taken by H-sarcoma. The initial tumor was removed when he was 13 and I got almost another year and a half from him. I credit alot of that success to Tag. His younger companion gave him a strong purpose i believe, to try and raise and protect him. Not to mention Tag didn't let him become lethargic without a fight. In the end i saw the symptoms and loved him every second that i could. Tons of photographs and video  Not a day, not an hour goes by that I don't think of Leto. I see him in Tag.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Poor Leto. It does sound as though he was living for Tag. And thank God he did! I'm very sorry for your loss!! It's the absolute worst, huh?!

Rick, this forum and these friends seriously saved me on many, many occasions. I honestly don't know what I would have done without ALL OF YOU. Thank each and every one of you from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## swishywagga

I am so glad that the forum has given you so much comfort, but it is because of you and all the other wonderful members that it is such a special place. Keep posting, we are loving all the updates on Mr Banks!.


----------



## Cuddysmom

swishywagga said:


> i am so glad that the forum has given you so much comfort, but it is because of you and all the other wonderful members that it is such a special place. Keep posting, we are loving all the updates on mr banks!.


----------



## GoldensGirl

swishywagga said:


> I am so glad that the forum has given you so much comfort, but it is because of you and all the other wonderful members that it is such a special place. Keep posting, we are loving all the updates on Mr Banks!.


Yep. Couldn't say it better.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thinking about you.


----------



## Cuddysmom

It's been one year since I lost my souldog. I still miss him like crazy but I know he's having a great time at Rainbow Bridge. Unfortunately, he's got tons of friends to play with. I wanted to thank you all again for your steadfast support before and after this horrible day. I'll never forget watching his last breath but thank God I don't think about that much. I only think about the fun stuff. David made a tribute video last year. Go to YouTube and search "Cuddy Tribute". It's a few videos down. It's great! It's Cuddy in a nutshell. I miss that crazy boy but Mr. Banks is so fun, too. I'll see Cuddy again and I can't wait!!!!

Thank you, friends. For everything. 

Love you, Stunks. "See you in the mernin'"

Love, 
Mommy


----------



## Lucky Penny

The anniversaries are hard. Love the Cuddy Tribute. Thinking of you.


----------



## dborgers

Remembering Cuddy with you today.  You guys gave him such a great life here on Earth.

Hope you don't mind if I post Cuddy's beautiful video tribute here. ((Hug))


----------



## swishywagga

Thinking of you and your beautiful boy today. A year already.... hugs sent from me and Barnaby x


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Can't believe it's been a year, how time fly's, thinking of you and Cuddy today, and since it's almost 5:00, I'll raise a glass to you both and all the rest of the bridge kids. We had such a tough time last year, but the support from the Forum helped a lot. A year later we both have new babies, and it helps to fill a very big void, but of course we will never forget. 

I guess it's a little over 2 weeks till your BIG day, then off to the islands, but don't forget, Calif. (Napa) still expects you at some point, we will raise more than one glass!

Hugs,
Rick, Kitty & Nikki and of course Rookie


----------



## hubbub

I agree that the time just flies by. Cuddy's tribute was wonderful and my eyes are leaking now


----------



## SandyK

Can't believe it's been a year already. Beautiful tribute to Mr. Cuddy buddy!!


----------



## 3 goldens

Always so hard. I have two anniversaries coming up this month. Lost Buck, our big red golden May 15, 2007 to heart failure at 12 yr 3 mon, and then lost my golden girl KayCee May 25, 2008 to gastrointestional stromal tumor. She was 3 months shy of 9. And strangely, our last golden had mast cell tumor removed from her leg May 2009. I came to dread May. But we did hae Honey for a little more than 5 years, losing her at age 13 last Aug. 13. But all thes dogs live forever in our hearts. And I am thankful for that.


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddy*

Thinking of you and Cuddy!


----------



## california gold

Thinking of you Karen. It doesn't seem like a year has passed. Time goes so quickly.. Get memorial video of cuddy. Hugs to you guys from Mary and Gentry.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thinking of sweet Cuddy!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thank you for posting that, Danny! Hope you all enjoyed that!

Oh my, 3 goldens! May has not been good to you! I'm so sorry ;(


----------



## Cuddysmom

Thinking of you, Rick. You'll be at the cabin on Rook's Angel Day but I'll be sending him a toast!


----------



## rbi99

I know how fast that year flew by, Grin unfortunately followed the Cud only a few weeks later. Enjoyed watching the video tribute!!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Welcome back!!!


----------



## Cuddysmom

I'm getting married Saturday. I'll be away for awhile! Be good everyone and give your puppies hugs from the future Mrs. Merryman! 

Love, Mr. Banks and his mama


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddysmom*



Cuddysmom said:


> I'm getting married Saturday. I'll be away for awhile! Be good everyone and give your puppies hugs from the future Mrs. Merryman!
> 
> Love, Mr. Banks and his mama


Have a beautiful wedding!! Be sure to come back and tell us all about it!


----------



## swishywagga

Have a wonderful day Karen, look forward to hearing all about it and maybe seeing some photos. Mrs Merryman is a great name!


----------



## hubbub

Congratulations on your wedding! Really enjoy the day and don't let things stress you out.

I wouldn't be surprised if you felt Cuddy's spirit more strongly on such a special day with your friends and families gathered


----------



## dborgers

Congrats and have a wonderful time on your honeymoon


----------



## Cuddysmom

We're back! It rained all day. I had an outside wedding. At the last possible minute, Cuddy parted the clouds, stopped the rain and commanded the sun come out! It was perfect and he was there all day! Hope everyone had a great few weeks!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Wish we could have joined you, I'm sure it was great, I was thinking about you both. Do you have some pic.'s to show us? Note: When I was working, one of my employee's got married, went to the islands and took a bunch of beach pic.'s. Well, she forgot to edit them before she started showing them around at the office, if you know what I mean. Just a thought. 

Nikki and I at the cabin.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Rick, you're cracking me up bc I know what you mean!!! Poor girl. Lol. Thanks for the Nik pic. So sweet. She hit the jackpot with you and Kitty. Really! Can't wait to get to the left coast and see y'all!

Here's one. David looks silly but it's the only one that I have of the two of us before the professional ones get here! 









And here's us after we touched down in Cancun!


----------



## Rookie's Dad

You're a good looking bride! However, in the Cancun pic. I thought your head looked a little strange, until I realized it was the seat behind you. Lol Congratulations!


----------



## swishywagga

I'm so glad that you both had a wonderful day. You look absolutely beautiful, Cuddy certainly was smiling down on you!.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Cuddysmom said:


> I'm getting married Saturday. I'll be away for awhile! Be good everyone and give your puppies hugs from the future Mrs. Merryman!
> 
> Love, Mr. Banks and his mama


How did I miss this?! I'm so very happy for you. You are a lovely bride and it is clear that Cuddy is watching over you with loving care.


----------



## hubbub

I'm so happy to know that the clouds parted just in time  Congratulations!!


----------



## leonarca

Thank you for sharing Cuddys story ... like Cuddy my sweet boy Jackson was taken by Hemangiosarcoma on June 9 ... for those who loved them they will always be with us as they are always in our hearts


----------



## Karen519

*Jackson*

I am so very sorry about your sweet Jackson. My Smooch and Snobear will take care of him. 
I added him to the 2015 Rainbow Bridge List:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-10.html#post5896673


----------



## Cuddysmom

I'm so sorry! Jackson was too young!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Happy 12th birthday, old man! Miss you like crazy. You'd love Mr. B!!


----------



## Karen519

*Cuddy*

Happy 12th birthday, sweet Cuddy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy 12th birthday Cuddy baby, hope you had a great day there with all your golden friends!


----------



## Cuddysmom

I'm sure he did!!


----------



## Smarkle

So sorry to hear about your precious Cuddy. This happened two days before Christmas with our Scarlett. She was 10 years, 8 months. Collapsed. Emergency splenectomy. Hemangiosarcoma. 18-78 days. We elected to bring her home. She had six GREAT months. Wagging, smiling, chasing her tail. Then collapsed again. My kids and I all went in and surrounded her with love while the vet set her free with tears in his eyes. My advice? Treats, small amounts of "yummy people food". Lots of love and pictures. When it is time you will find the strength to let him go...and we will all be here for you later.


----------



## jennretz

Smarkle said:


> So sorry to hear about your precious Cuddy. This happened two days before Christmas with our Scarlett. She was 10 years, 8 months. Collapsed. Emergency splenectomy. Hemangiosarcoma. 18-78 days. We elected to bring her home. She had six GREAT months. Wagging, smiling, chasing her tail. Then collapsed again. My kids and I all went in and surrounded her with love while the vet set her free with tears in his eyes. My advice? Treats, small amounts of "yummy people food". Lots of love and pictures. When it is time you will find the strength to let him go...and we will all be here for you later.


This was an older thread. Cuddy passed in early 2014. So sorry for your loss as well.


----------



## Smarkle

jennretz said:


> This was an older thread. Cuddy passed in early 2014. So sorry for your loss as well.


Thank you for pointing that out to me! So sorry to hear he passed


----------



## Jud

My Cara just passed from the same terrible disease after only 7 weeks from the same scenario as you had. I was also 'What? No way! Cara? No way' Happy Birthday to your boy and perhaps he has met up with my Cara..and he is showing her around (she is very, very pretty...the guys never left alone  )


----------



## Rookie's Dad

Sorry for your loss, this thread started over a year ago. All of us lost our dogs, so Cara will have lot's of company at the Bridge.


----------

